# Tg zahlen was haltet ihr davon



## gerdmobach (23. Juli 2009)

Ein Thema was sich lohnt einmal zu diskutieren ist das geben / zahlen von Tg.
Darf man Tg verlangen ja oder nein und ist dies normal ?
Daher darf ich als Einleitung zum Thema erst mal Zitieren :

*siberian* hat gepostet :
... kotzt schon übelst an, wenn man so den Handelschannel durchliest und den ganzen Mist von Gear Check am Brunnen bis zu *TG für jeden Scheiss zu lesen bekommt*. Und die welche mit dem ganzen Noob Gelaber nerven, spielen selber oft erst seit BC raus kam. 

*Zoid-Dunkelziffer* hat gepostet :
naja TG für jeden scheiss? wofür verlangt man denn nen TG?
- herstellen aus berufen : gerechtfertigt.. im Restaurant gibt man ja auch trinkgeld wenn man anstand hat
- als Magier teleportieren: gerechtfertigt, 20s(danke larmina) kostet so ne portal rune.. so viel solltes schon mal mindestens sein allein aus anstand heraus
- jemanden mit nem mammut/chopper durch die welt kutschieren weil derjenige nicht laufen will: ebenfalls gerechtfertigt.. kostet alles zeit

Was noch fehlte und ebenfalls gerechtfertigt ist : Ziehen von Spielern durch Instanzen

_So liebe Community und damit das hier einmal richtig durch diskutiert werden kann eine kleine bitte vorweg.
Unterlasst es Beleidigend zu werden andere Poster mit mimimis zu nerven oder Unsachichliches zu posten.Davon gibt es schon genug in anderen Beiträgen zu lesen.Ebenso können wir uns die Diskusion sparen ob der Handelschannel auch für den Handel da ist.Auch das gerede darüber was ausser dem Anbieten von Berufen / Tätigkeiten im /2 zu lesen ist gehört hier nicht hin.Es geht ums Trinkgold und um nichts anderes.Danke fürs Verständnisss und viel Spass beim Lesen und Posten in dieser Gesprächsrunde._


----------



## Caveman1979 (23. Juli 2009)

Ich gebe gern und immer Tg den ich möchte ja was haben,allerdings ist es auch genau umgekehrt.

Warum soll man auch die leute für ihre Hilfsbereitschaft nicht endlohnen.

Nicht mal der Tod ist umsonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Howjin15 (23. Juli 2009)

gerdmobach schrieb:


> Ein Thema was sich lohnt einmal zu diskutieren ist das geben / zahlen von Tg.
> Darf man Tg verlangen ja oder nein und ist dies normal ?
> Daher darf ich als Einleitung zum Thema erst mal Zitieren :
> 
> ...



TOTALES! /sign!


----------



## Priestchen (23. Juli 2009)

Also ich finde es selbstverstndlich wenn man TG gibt, wiel wie du oben schon gesgat hast man es im restaurant ja auch macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vor allem wer würde noch seine berufe oder portale anbieten wenn man dafür ncihts bekommen würde?

MfG


----------



## bockert (23. Juli 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...;hl=taschengold


----------



## Genker (23. Juli 2009)

Für mich ist TG auf jeden Fall eine Selbstverständlichkeit....

Ich gebe es, wenn ich es brauch auf jeden Fall und umgekehrt sollten es die Leute auch machen.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Juli 2009)

ich gebe gerne tg aber erwarte dann natürlich auch welches


----------



## Tennissen (23. Juli 2009)

Ich für meinen Teil gebe wenn ich was benötige (sei es für einen neuen Char das Portal nach Dalaran) genauso gern ein Trinkgeld wie ich mich freue eins zu bekommen wenn ich als Verzauberer jemandem anderen weiterhelfen kann..

Die Mats zu bezahlen die bei einem Dienst aus irgendeinem Beruf benötigt werden sollte selbstverständlich sein... ja und das TG für die Arbeit ist eine Sache aus Anstand meines Erachtens nach.

Wenn ich mir irgendein Rüssiteil oder eine Waffe im Auktionshaus kaufe dann weiss ich doch normalerweise auch dass der Verkäufer das Teil nicht für die reinen Materialkosten reingesetzt hat (sofern er es selber gebaut hat natürlich). Auf jeden Fall sind in den Preisen Koste für die Arbeit, also das Herstellen, mit enthalten.

Und wenn ich ausserhalb des AHs was kaufe - und es dann in der Regel noch billiger bekomme als im AH - warum soll ich dann kein Trinkgeld geben??

Gruss




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bilgon (23. Juli 2009)

Morgen =)

Naja okay, ich gebe auch immer TG, wenn mir einer was gemacht hat. Aber bei uns im Handelschannel sieht das aus wie Pflicht:

[2. Handel][Beispielname] Biete [Verzauberkunst] kostenlos gegen Mats + TG.

Das find ich immer bisschen komig.. dann könnten die direkt schreiben das TG Pflicht ist, also anstatt TG sollten sie Gebühren schreiben.

Naja, aber jeder will halt Geld machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

MfG Bilgon


----------



## Laurefine (23. Juli 2009)

Wie heißt es so schön: " Zeit ist Geld " 



Also ich geb auch gerne TG 5-10g bei ausnahmenfällen bei guter Laune auch 15g 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich jmd was herstelle und er gibt mir kein TG, frag ich nach, und krieg auch was. Aber was ich garnicht leiden kann, wenn andere sagen, bin knapp an Kasse.


----------



## Schorsche2407 (23. Juli 2009)

noch dazu ist durch Instanzen ziehn gar nicht mal billig.... ich war RF um Leinenstoff für erste Hilfe zu farmen, nachm ersten Run hab ich beschlossen mir das Zeug im AH zu holen, weils billiger war als die Repkosten....
Da gehen pro Run schon ma nur 6g für Repkosten drauf!


----------



## gerdmobach (23. Juli 2009)

Als hätte ich es kommen sehn eine bitte noch :

Du Antwortest mit Nein zum Trinkgold ... das is okay ist deine Meinung ... doch eine Begründung wäre schon nett damit es hier auch eine Diskusion werden kann.

Diskusionen bestehen aus Pro und Contra kommt Leute postet bitte eure Meinungen


----------



## Ashkarov (23. Juli 2009)

Bevor ich meine Meinung zu dem Thema präsentiere, will ich erst einmal definieren, was Trinkgeld (oder aber Trinkgold) eigentlich ist...



> Bedeutungen:
> [1] kleinerer Geldbetrag, der freiwillig für eine erbrachte (Dienst)leistung gezahlt wird; meist zusätzlich zur vereinbarten Entlohnung; üblich in der Gastronomie (Kellner, Zimmerservice), bei Taxifahrern und teilweise bei Lieferanten.



Die Betonung beim Trinkgeld liegt explizit auf der tatsache, dass es sich hierbei um eine freiwillige zusätzliche Zahlung dreht, die neben der üblichen Entlohnung geleistet wird.

Aus diesem Grund ist alles, was man in diesem Zusammenhang im Handelschat lesen kann (Aussagen wie: "Biete Verzauberkunst gegen Mats und TG") schon einmal ein Missbrauch des Begriffs, welcher von der normalen Bedeutung abweicht.

Bezahlung für eine Dienstleistung, welche vom Dienstleister verlangt wird ist kein TG. Das is schlichtweg ein Lohn (Bedeutungen: [1] Vergütung für eine geleistete Arbeit)

Doch nun zu meiner Meinung:

Ich gebe sehr gern ein TG, wenn derjenige, der mir etwas craftet freundlich ist, ich den Gegenstand recht schnell haben muss oder ich weiß, dass hinter dem Rezept ein großer Aufwand steckt (Bestes Beispiel: Formel: Waffe - Beweglichkeit)

Je nach Aufwand der Herstellung, bzw. deren Gesamtwert lasse ich auch schonmal Beträge zwischen 10 und 100 Gold springen.

Selbst freue ich mich natürlich auch über jedes TG, das ich erhalte.


----------



## Silmarilli (23. Juli 2009)

gerdmobach schrieb:


> Ein Thema was sich lohnt einmal zu diskutieren ist das geben / zahlen von Tg.
> Darf man Tg verlangen ja oder nein und ist dies normal ?



einfache antwort wie auch im RL. Verlangen darf man Lohn für seine "Arbeit", Zeitaufwand oder was auch immer. es hat sich eingebürgert seine Entlohnung mit der Forderung nach TG zu formulieren.

Wenn ich ohne absprache über Entlohnung etwas herstelle oder mache muss ich damit rechnen das ich für meinen Service keinen Kupfer sehe aber jeder der Anstand besitzt drückt sein Wertgefühl dem anderen gegenüber mit eine /danke und n paar Goldstücken aus. 

Einzige Ausnahme was ich gelten lassen würde wäre wenn man nem Magier dabei zusieht wie er für jemand anderes oder sich selbst n Portal baut und ihn anflüstert ob man das Portal eventuell auch benützen dürfte. (man kann das portal auch benutzen wenn man erst in die Gruppe kommt wo das portal schon steht.)

da könnt man sagen "danke fürs mitnehmen" quasi wie wenn man per Anhalter wo mitfährt ^^

aber sonst. naja und unter freunden / gildies würd ich es NIE wagen auch nur ein Goldstück zu nehmen. weil wofür schimpf ich sie sonst meine Kumpels.

lg Sily

öhm das Quote war eigentlich dazu gedacht zu zeigen das darüber eine Diskussion sinnlos ist ... entweder man hat anstand oder man hat ihn nicht.


----------



## TheMonky (23. Juli 2009)

Trinkgeld ist ja eigentlich eine freiwillige Sache, deshalb finde ich es frech das beim posten immer zu verlangen. Mal abgesehen davon dass einige sowieso eine zweifelhafte Ansicht von Trinkgeld haben. 1g fürs Verzaubern von 3 Items, großes Kino. Ich gebe immer zwischen 5-10g, abhängig vom Gegenstand oder Aufwand...


----------



## Joergsen (23. Juli 2009)

bei suchen im handelschannel gibts natürlich TG. in der gilde eigentlich nie. da hilft man sich sowieso öfter gegenseitig...
zahle gerne TG aber nur wenn es gerechtfertigt ist. einmal wollte ein verz 30g (!!!) tg + mats von mir für tempo auf rücken.
das hab ich dann dankend abgelehnt und paar min gewartet bis einer aus der gilde zeit hatte.


----------



## DarkDesire666 (23. Juli 2009)

arbeitet irgendwer von euch ohne gehalt? ich jedenfalls nicht ... in die ausbildung meiner berufe habe ich viel zeit investiert, teilweise natürlich auch gold für rezepte usw. da sehe ich es selbstverständlich an das geld reinkommt, wenn ich meine dienstleistungen anbiete. genauso, wenn ich dienstleistungen anderer in anspruch nehme, dann zahl ich auch ungefragt meine "spende". gebe selbst meinen gildis meist 1-5g ... als dank und anerkennung. ist wohl auch eher ein symbolischer wert^^

ich kriege häufig die frage was dies oder jenes denn kostet ... meine standartantwort ist immer "was es dir wert ist" (makro^^) ... fahre damit sehr gut, und kriege für verzauberungeren in der regel zwischen 10 und 50g, kann mich also nicht beklagen, bei juwe siehts genauso aus, bei inschriften mache ich allerdings festpreise.


----------



## nekori (23. Juli 2009)

ich geb an sich für enchants etc auch jeweils immer 5-10g tg. was mich nervt sind juweliere die PRO gem 5g verlangen...


die rezepte kriegt man quasi kostenlos durch die täglichen Juwe quests, als enchanter muss man sich diese durch traumsplitter kaufen.


es ist ok daran was zu verdienen und normal, aber abziehen sollte man deswegen nicht.


----------



## Lonesmage (23. Juli 2009)

Wenn jemand TRINKGELD (TG) verlangt und sogar einen Preis hinschreibt, gehe ich nicht darauf ein. Denn TG ist freiwillig, und wenn er Kohle dafür will, soll er auch "Preis" und nicht "TG" schreiben. Bei allen anderen: Klar, ist mein Gegenüber nicht der übelste Kotzbrocken, lass ich gerne TG springen. Er hatte die Mühe und ich hab meine Verbesserung.


----------



## Chelrid (23. Juli 2009)

also bei mir ist TG freiwillig, wer mir welches gibt ist okay, wer nicht ist auch okay, aber man trifft sich im leben immer 2x ^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. Juli 2009)

tg is gut, tg ist wichtig. ich zahle es freiwillig, verlange es aber umgekehrt imemr für berufsleistungen


----------



## schmetti (23. Juli 2009)

Berufe Skillen kostet Gold Zeit und Nerven ^^ warum also alles umsonst machen/haben wollen
Wenn es demjenigen nicht passt das ich Gold für das Herstellen einens Items will soll sich einen anderen suchen.
Stell dir mal vor es kommt jemand und will sein Erz V´verhüttet habe und du stehst eine halbe stunde da und der sagt danke und haut ab ohne dir was zu geben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldsom (23. Juli 2009)

Ich stell mir das grad vor wie die Bedienung durch das Gasthaus schreit: "Service nur gegen TG" ^^


----------



## Terranen (23. Juli 2009)

Schorsche2407 schrieb:


> noch dazu ist durch Instanzen ziehn gar nicht mal billig.... ich war RF um Leinenstoff für erste Hilfe zu farmen, nachm ersten Run hab ich beschlossen mir das Zeug im AH zu holen, weils billiger war als die Repkosten....
> Da gehen pro Run schon ma nur 6g für Repkosten drauf!



Dere

Jetz muss ich scho mal fragen wo du LEINENSTOFF farmst? Was sind n da für Gegner wo du soviel einstecken musst dass du 6G Repkosten hast? Als 80ér nehm ich an? Hm?

Grüße


----------



## Xerodes (23. Juli 2009)

Ich zahle immer TG. Egal ob es verlangt wird oder nicht. Im normalfall liegt der Betrag zwischen 5g und 20g für jemanden der mir etwas herstellt. Für ein Mageportal zahle ich 2g.

Wenn ich meine Berufe im /2 anbiete erwähne ich nicht, das ich TG möchte, habe aber bis jetzt immer welches bekommen ^^


----------



## Pereace2010 (23. Juli 2009)

Also ich meinerseits verlange schon ein TG. Hinter en ganzen Berufen steckt Arbeit und Zeit. Was habe ich also davon wenn ich als ELixiermeister die ganzen Rezepte Kaufe oder mir die Kräuter erfarme um weiter zu skillen und em Enddeffekt davon nichts habe als heisse luft? Es sollte natürlich auch nicht übermässig viel sein was man da an TG verlangt.
Aber ein bisschen Anstand sollte man schon haben und 5-20g springen lassen je nach Aufwand.

Btw. mir fällt gerade ein das mein Cousin kurz nach Ulduar Release eines der begehrten Rezepte dort bekommen hat und dann für jemanden, ich glaub Schuhe warens, hergestellt hat. Der Spieler hat meinem Cousin , achtung festhalten, 1k g TG gegeben. Könnt ihr glauben müsst ihr aber nicht.
Auf jedenfall fand ich das schon Mega heftig....


So long traugott


----------



## Silmarilli (23. Juli 2009)

nekori schrieb:


> ich geb an sich für enchants etc auch jeweils immer 5-10g tg. was mich nervt sind juweliere die PRO gem 5g verlangen...
> die rezepte kriegt man quasi kostenlos durch die täglichen Juwe quests, als enchanter muss man sich diese durch traumsplitter kaufen.


öhm die Traumsplitter bekommt man aber auch durch Instanzen oder Quests wenn man items entzaubert. 
n Juwe bekommt ein Makerl pro Tag fürs Daily-Quest 3-6 Makerl braucht er pro Rezept
und anstatt die makerl in Drachenaugen zu verwandeln und dann epische Ringe im AH zu verkaufen 350 bis 800 G spart er die zusammen und kauft rezepte für steine die er für gewöhnlich selbst nicht braucht um sein Sortiment zu vergrössern und durch Auftragsarbeiten Gold zu machen.

wo is da das problem?


----------



## Alohajoe (23. Juli 2009)

Wenn Fremde was von mir wollen, kostet es meist TG. Ist ja schließlich meine Zeit, die ich dafür investiere. 
Und wenn ich im RL zu einem Schneider gehe statt zu H&M, kostet es auch mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Soll heißen: Wenn ich meine Berufe gepusht habe, möchte ich dafür auch irgendwie entlohnt werden. Besonders wenn man schon max. Skill hat und sonst keinen Nutzen daraus ziehen kann.

Ausnahmen: Wenn es Skillpunkte gibt. Und natürlich für Freunde und Bekannte; die zahlen nix extra.



edit:
@nekori: Denk mal aus Sicht der Juweliere. Die können nur eine einzige Quest am Tag machen. Keine Quests -> keine Vorlagen.
Also ist man quasi dazu gezwungen, sie zu machen.
Du als Verzauberer kannst dir mal eben ein paar blaue Items herstellen (oder herstellen lassen) und die entzaubern, und schon hast du deine Formel. Oder im AH die Splitter kaufen.

Du zahlst beim Juwe also mehr die investierte Zeit, die Vorlagen überhaupt zu bekommen, als das Schleifen an sich.


----------



## Skorpi42 (23. Juli 2009)

na ja ich hab als berufe Schneidern und tränke wenn ich die Sachen ins Ah stelle bekomme ich gutes Gold und wenn ich meinen Cd hergebe möchte ich auch was für haben ist doch klar ^^


----------



## zkral (23. Juli 2009)

Nachdem ich zu Beginn meiner WOW-Zeit von "üblen" Magiern abgezockt wurde, gibts bei mir nur Runen als Dank...dafür halt ein paar mehr.

Ansonsten gibts da einen Unterschied zwischen TG und Preis. Ein Juwe der 5g pro Stein verlangt, kann nicht sagen dass es sich um TG handelt. TG ist freiwillig. Verlangt er für seine Dienste Gold, ist das ein Preis. Und es gibt genügend Juwes, auf jedem Server...dann vielleicht einen suchen, der noch mit deinem Auftrag skillen kann, dann gibts manchmal sogar noch n Goldstückchen.

Ich freu mich über TG, aber ich verlange es nicht. Und ich bezahl auch TG ohne zu murren. Interessant wirds dann bei Proccs...da gibts ja die drolligsten Methoden...


----------



## mommel (23. Juli 2009)

Ich sag mal so, ich geb gern TG auch nicht zu knapp aber erwarte auch welches, weil in beiden Fällen muss man auch sehen das der andere seinen Beruf hochgezogen hat und das ist auch mal mehr mal weniger aufwändig und wenn ein X-Belibiger Spieler mit dem du noch nie ein Wort gesprochen hast denkt er kommt ohne TG davon das geht echt nicht, ausser vielleicht du bekommst eh nen skillpunkt oder so.
Bei Freunden und innerhalb der eigenen Gilde erwarte ich kein TG aber gebs auch gern wenns mal wieder länger dauert.

Also gebt einfach aus Anstand heraus immer ein angemessenes TG und gut is


----------



## Silmarilli (23. Juli 2009)

Traugott_Dudu schrieb:


> Der Spieler hat meinem Cousin , achtung festhalten, 1k g TG gegeben. Könnt ihr glauben müsst ihr aber nicht.
> Auf jedenfall fand ich das schon Mega heftig....



ich hab mal nem frisch 80er Druiden alle epischen Ledersachen also inkl Umhänge also Caster und Feral plus den Katzen und den Tank Umhang und mit dem Schneider dann noch den epischen Umhang ... der hat mir auch pro Item 300 G zugesteckt ... das waren in ca. 15 Minuten über 1,5 k Gold ... naja wer hat der hat ... oder so 

:-)


----------



## Stevesteel (23. Juli 2009)

für eine gute Verzauberung gebe ich gerne Mats & TG, aber da man mittlerweile auch seine Twinks per Schriftrollen Verzauberungen zukommen lassen kann, bin ich nicht mehr darauf angewiesen.
Hatte gleich nach Eröffnung von Ulduar die Verzauberung "Klingenwirbel" bekommen, damit ließ sich gut Gold machen, jetzt hat sie fast jeder Verzauberer, ergo, kaum noch Geschäft. Gab aber auch Spieler, die beschimpften einen, wenn man 50G exklusive Mats dafür verlangte. Naja, Geschichte war dann meistens, dass diejenigen dann nach 15min weiterer Suche aufgaben, mich erneut anflüsterten und das Gold zähneknirschend bezahlten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man kann aber auch mit den alten MC-Verzauberungen gut Gold machen. 
TG gebe ich aber auch, wenn mir ein Juwelier oder Schmied was bastelt, ist normal finde ich.


----------



## Ráypower (23. Juli 2009)

Ich gebe auch immer tg das ganze liegt dann immer so zwischen 5g und 15g je nachdem wie viel arbeit dahinter steckt.

Bekomme als Vz auch immer tg oft beim dissen vieler high sachen ca.20g auch wenn ich vorher nichts von tg erwähnt habe.

Aber mir fällt immer wieder auf das sich viele Leute unsicher sind was die höhe des tg´s anbelangt.

Einen habe ich mal einen Irrwischumhang gemacht und er wollte mir 100g tg geben. Ich dachte mir oO was mit de los und hab ihm gesagt er muss mir keine 100g geben. (auch wenn jetzt 10000 Kiddys den Kopf schütteln werden aber ich bin nicht so gold geil wie manch anderer)

Naja Juwe geb ich auch meistens 20g tg den wenn ich oft nen SCharlachrubin kaufe (20g im ah) und den zu nen runenbeschriebenen Scharlachrubin (der 80g im ah kostet) mache komme ich mit 20g tg immer noch um einiges billiger davon und der juwe hat auch seine Freude.

Zum Thema Mage Portal: Ich mache ein portal zu 99% ohne tg auf die paar s für die runen sind auch wayne. ALLERDINGS es geht mir so unheimlich auf die nerven wenn mann mal 5 mins im AH von if steht und 300 wsp bekommt "machste mit ein port nach dala auf" dass mann nicht mal in ruhe was machen kann das ich schon immer mit "dnd Öffne portale gegen 50g" rumlaufe^^


Also bitte Liebe nicht Mages fragt im Allgemein Channel und wsp uns nicht zu tode das bringt euch nix


----------



## Vanitra (23. Juli 2009)

Interessant. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn einer etwas für mehrere tausend Gold hergestellt haben will zb. die Udluar Sachen, dann aber wegen 50G Trinkgeld rumweint der bekommt es einfach nicht gebaut. Auch die anderen epischen Sachen sind in den Matskosten nicht gerade billig und so sollte man schon etwas TG abdrücken enn man nicht will das sich der verärgerte Bastler erstmal mit den Mats ausloggt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mommel (23. Juli 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Wenn Du etwas für deine Dienste verlangst, ist es KEIN Trinkgeld, sondern eine BEZAHLUNG.


Ist ja auch kein Trinkgeld sondern Taschengeld weils so ein geringer Betrag ist.
Obendrein ist Trinkgeld auch eine Pflichtabgabe in vielen Ländern.


----------



## Zuvo (23. Juli 2009)

Also ich gebe auch jedes mal TG und forder eig. auch immer Tg nicht viel je nachdem wieviel VZ oder hergestellt wurde Schneider bei mir sind das vllt. 5g wenn es mehr teiel sind auch ma 10g.
Man sollte immer TG geben weil den Beruf hock skillen ist ja nicht umsonst weil man bezahlt ja auch Bergbau leute für Erze und das ist auch nur ein geskillter beruf^^


----------



## Ráypower (23. Juli 2009)

Vanitra schrieb:


> Interessant.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Genau wegen solchen Leuten habe ich mir angewöhnt bei jedem größeren Handel vorher auf "druck" zu gehen für nen Schönen kleinen Screenshoot.
Denn wenn du das bei mir machst haste dann schon nen Ticket offen.
Achja solche Leute ruinieren einen denn Spass an Wow.....du schnapppst dir mats in wert von ein paar tausend g und behällst die dann weil du kein tg bekommst?????

Das ist in meinen Augen das MIESESTE was man machen kann. Wenn er dir kein tg gibt dann handel ihm die mats zurück und er soll sich nen anderen suchen. Aber du hast KEIN RECHT auf die items nur weil du kein tg bekommst. 

Ohnehin sollte bei großen Sachen das tg vorher besprochen werden.


----------



## Kardiff (23. Juli 2009)

Ich gebe gerne TG allerdings finde ich es gehört sich nicht soetwas zu erwarten.
In keinen Restaurant der Welt gibt es eine TG Pflicht oder ähnliches.
Kleine Ausnahme bei Magier Portalen.
Die Runen bezahlt man schließlich selbst denn sie Wachsen nicht an Bäumen...


----------



## Tentu (23. Juli 2009)

Lonesmage schrieb:


> Wenn jemand TRINKGELD (TG) verlangt und sogar einen Preis hinschreibt, gehe ich nicht darauf ein. Denn TG ist freiwillig, und wenn er Kohle dafür will, soll er auch "Preis" und nicht "TG" schreiben. Bei allen anderen: Klar, ist mein Gegenüber nicht der übelste Kotzbrocken, lass ich gerne TG springen. Er hatte die Mühe und ich hab meine Verbesserung.



SIGN!


----------



## Jinai (23. Juli 2009)

ich habe mir nicht alle vorherigen Antworten durchgelesen, möchte aber trotzdem meinen Senf dazugeben:

Fälschlicherweiße nehmen viele an TG bedeudet "Taschengold"(abgeleitet von Taschengeld), welches kleine Kinder bekommen. Das, worum es hierbei geht, ist eine Entlohung für verschiedene Dienste, um mal einen "Trinken" zu gehen, daher "Trinkgeld". Das lässt darauf schließen, dass TG wohl "Trinkgold" heißt, was auch bedeuted: FREIWILLIG!

Es kann wohl schlecht sein, dass diverse Leute TG _verlangen_.
Wie das Beispiel mit dem Kellner, der darf es gar nicht verlangen.

Und ja, ich zahle TG, verlange aber keines.

MfG


----------



## Stevesteel (23. Juli 2009)

naja, die meisten schreiben ja auch, "über ein kleines TG würde ich micht freuen" oder "TG kann, aber kein muss" usw.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slighter (23. Juli 2009)

plicht ist tg ja nicht, also währe es schon schön wenn man sowas postet mit seinem beruf dann sollte man nicht Mats +Tg schreiben sondern man kann ja auch schreiben, biete meine [Schmiedekunst] gegen Mats und/oder Tg.

aber an sich ich geb immer tg, bei mages geb ich immer für en portal so 1 bis 2g tg, und so ne rune, außer sie wollen eh grad nach dala dann nehmen mich die meisten so mit bedanken ist jawohl von der Höfflichkeit schon etwas pflicht man bekomtm etwas und dann ohne danke zusagen abzuhauen währe unhöfflich. Wenn mir wer was herstellt dann ist das für mich auch schon klar das ich tg geb kommt drauf an was ich gemacht bekomm aber normaler weise gebe ich immer so 5g, und umso teurer mats sind umso mehr bekommt der/die jenige. ist für mich selbst verständlich^^ 

gruß der slighter

euch noch einen schönen tag und viel spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## matth3s (23. Juli 2009)

Ich gebe immer Tg und erwarte im Gegenzug auch, dass ich auch Tg bekomme wenn ich was verzauber/crafte/ ein Portal mache.

Die Menge mache ich davon Abhängig was für einen Ausdruck mein Gegenüber auf mich macht. Meistens so 5-10g
Wenn ich gefragt werde wie viel Tg ich haben will antworte ich eigentlich immer sie sollen soviel geben wie angemessen ist, wie im Restaurant halt.
Da kommen dann auch meistens Beträge von 5-10g ich hab aber auch schon 100g bekommen da freut man sich dann umso mehr.


----------



## Dreaks (23. Juli 2009)

Moinsen,
ich zahle auch immer ein "TG". Ich meine, der der dir was verkauft oder herstellt, hat schließlich
viel Geld oder Zeit in den Beruf gesteckt. Also ist in meinen Augen ein "TG" durchaus gerechtfertigt.

MfG
Dreaks


----------



## mommel (23. Juli 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Dann solltet ihr über Taschengeld sprechen, nicht über Trinkgeld, oder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trinkgeld ist Bedienungsgeld und das ist zum Beispiel in Deutschland pflicht, da es schon im Preis eingerechnet ist anders als in Amerika, da ist es nur üblich aber keine Pflichtabgabe.

Aber mir ist es eh latte ich spame eh keinen Handelschannel, somit hab ich mit der Definition von TG eh nichts am Hut.


----------



## noizycat (23. Juli 2009)

Ich zahle gern TG. Bei Magier für die Rune, ist nur anständig, und bei Crafter für die Dienstleistung, außerdem tun so ein paar Gold nicht weh.  Allerdings kann ichs nicht leiden, wenn Crafter von vornherein nach TG schreien und dann noch horrende Summen verlangen. 50g für nen Klick finde ich z.B. nicht mehr angemessen ... aber da gehe ich dann halt nicht hin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich jemanden etwas crafte, verlange ich übrigens kaum selbst etwas, einfach weil ich gern was für Leute herstelle, und trotzdem bekomme ich immer ungefragt TG. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: Cyl hat Recht, wer von vornherein einen Preis festlegt, möchte kein TG, das ist dann Bezahlung. ^^


----------



## Strappleberry (23. Juli 2009)

Ich gebe bei freundlichen Personen (und meistens bei den unfreundlichen auch) eigentlich immer Trinkgeld.
Und natürlich freue ich mich auch,w enn ich selbst welches bekomme keine Frage obwhol man schon manchmal irre sachen erlebt.

vor zwei Monaten ca.whsiperte mich nen Spieler in Dalaran an, ob ich ihm eventuell ein par Erze sondieren könnte, es würde auch Tg geben. Ich hab mich natuerlich bereitgestellt er schiebt mir 15 stacks saroniterz rüber und ich stand dann erstmal ne Weile mit sondieren beschäftigt dort. Nachdem ich die 15 stacks Fertig hab und ich ihm die Masse an edelsteinen Rüberschieb legt er wirklich einen Kupfer ins Fenster, nichtmal ein Danke kam o_o. Das fand ich shcon ein bisschen Fies ^^
aber andererseits gibts dann auch Leute die geben einem 30g für nen einzigen geschliffenen Stein.

Was ich allerdings ziemlich happig finde sind einge Ingenieure mit ihrem Chopper. So wurde auf meinem "heimatserver" von einigen zwischen 1000 und 2.500 gTrinkegeld verlangt :x natürlich sie haben ein zwar ein bisschen mehr Arbeit durchs mats besorgen und so, jedoch finde ich nicht dass das solche Hohen Summen rechtfertigt ^^


----------



## Sienna (23. Juli 2009)

Also ich finde tg im normalfall gerechtfertigt, allerdings 300g tg ur weil jemand ein ulduarrezept anbietet ist schon ziehmlch übertrieben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
pS: ich bin für bessere Auktionshauspriese - brauche noch mein epicflugmount


----------



## Webi (23. Juli 2009)

Ich persönlich erwarte nicht immer bei Kleinigkeiten ein Trinkgeld. Schon gar nicht bei Freunden.
Was mich nur nervt, wenn Leute sich nicht mal bedanken können.
Das ist echt schwach. Die wandern schon mal auf die Ignore-Liste.
Wie im Fall: "Kannst Du nach Shatt kommen?".
"Hmm, hab gleich Ulduar" "Na, ok. mom"
Item hergestellt.
Anderer Char nimmt Ruhestein ohne was zu sagen.

TG gebe ich grundsätzlich immer. Bei einfachen Kisten so um die 50S. Bei größeren Sachen schon mal 5G.
Wem das nicht reicht, solls lassen. Soll eigentlich nur kleine Anerkennung sein.
Habs schon oft erlebt dass manche sagen: "Nimm das G da raus"


----------



## Barbossa94 (23. Juli 2009)

gerdmobach schrieb:


> *Zoid-Dunkelziffer* hat gepostet :
> naja TG für jeden scheiss? wofür verlangt man denn nen TG?
> - herstellen aus berufen : gerechtfertigt.. im Restaurant gibt man ja auch trinkgeld wenn man anstand hat
> - als Magier teleportieren: gerechtfertigt, 20s(danke larmina) kostet so ne portal rune.. so viel solltes schon mal mindestens sein allein aus anstand heraus



Wiederspruch!
Herstellen aus Berufen: Mats werden gzur verfügung gestellt, es wird legiglich die Arbeit bezahlt die sich der hersteller macht.
Als magier teleportieren: Es werden die mats mit 20g bezahlt, aber die mühe die sich der magier macht nicht!!!


----------



## mommel (23. Juli 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Aha, wenn Du meinst. Ich würde mich diesbezüglich an Deiner Stelle aber lieber nochmal schlau machen. Frag mal Papa oder so.


Kindchen ich glaube ich könnte dein Vater sein.

Aber wenn du so auf deinem G hockst, anstatt Servicedienstleistungen zu entlohnen dann sollte man dir mal manieren beibringen


----------



## Barloh (23. Juli 2009)

Also ich gebe grundsätzlich TG weil es sich gehört und auch Magier die mir ein Portal machen bekommen 5 Gold da wo auch immer sie vorher waren sie holen einen meistens auch von der Stadt ab wo man sich gerade befindet.. was natürlich immer belächelt wird dann kommen sone coolen Sprüche wie "Hey Flüstere sie doch alle nacheinander an dann macht das auch wer für kostenlos" Kann ich nicht leiden weil es genauso eine Dienstleistung ist wie verzaubern oder was auch immer. Man sollte nicht vergessen man möchte mit seinem lvl 10 char nach dalaran? Na dann auf jeder kennt den Zeppelin von UC nach Hafen der Vergeltung? Kurz den Fahrstuhl benutzt in die Grizzlyhügel ....... und schon ist man in Dalaran naja viel spaß ich gebe 5 Gold und habe keinen lästigen Weg vor mir.






nekori schrieb:


> ich geb an sich für enchants etc auch jeweils immer 5-10g tg. was mich nervt sind juweliere die PRO gem 5g verlangen...
> 
> 
> die rezepte kriegt man quasi kostenlos durch die täglichen Juwe quests, als enchanter muss man sich diese durch traumsplitter kaufen.





Auch hier muss ich sagen ich weiß nicht was bei dir aufm Realm abgeht. Doch bei uns Kann man ein Drachenauge für 100 Gold gut verkaufen welches man sich eben für die Juwesymbole holt also pro Rezept = 3 - 6 Drachenaugen = 300 - 600 Gold also jemand der diesen Beruf ausübt und sich ein solches Rezept kauft sollte dafür natürlich entlohnt werden. Man stelle sich vor wie viel Steine der für 5 Gold schleifen muss um das eine Rezept wieder raus zu holen das sind Ganze 90 Steine pro Rezept bei 5 Gold im durchschnitt. Also erst überlegen ob 5 Gold wirklich so viel ist wie es den anschien erweckt denn wenn jeder seine Drachenaugen verkauft hat keiner ein Rezept und damit gibt es auch keinen Steine für alle. Und auch beim Abschließen der Quest kommt noch dazu das man jede der täglichen Quests immer 2 Steine braucht die man zum schleifen der Figur braucht also kommen pro Symbol nocheinmal 2 Steine Grüner Quali noch hinzu. 

Mfg


----------



## Ragmo (23. Juli 2009)

trinkgeld erwarten? warst schonmal essen gegangen und der frittenverkäufer/kellner hat dir gesagt "hophop 1-2€ trinkgeld aber zackzack"?^^

wenn sies verlangen nem ich nix von denen^^ wenn "freiverhandelbar" bzw keins da steht bekommen sies aber


----------



## Marius K (23. Juli 2009)

ich gebe tg wenn ich gerade genug geld habe weil ich lunger immer so um den 400 bereich rum,und wenn ich mir dann was verzaubern lasse dann kann ich kein trinkgeld geben.Was ich hasse ist wenn jemand auf sein trinkgeld besteht und vorher denn gegenstand nicht rausrückt z.b. habe mir titanstahlzerstörer herstellen lassen,schon mats gegeben und dann meinte er 20% trinkgeld(damals als der noch so um die 1500g gekostet hat)und ich hatte kein geld mehr und wollte in mir partu nicht geben,musst ich nen gm anschreiben,sowas finde ich scheiße


----------



## Slighter (23. Juli 2009)

Sienna schrieb:


> pS: ich bin für bessere Auktionshauspriese - brauche noch mein epicflugmount




wieso holt ihr euch noch en epicflugmount?

mit patch 3.2 ist das normale fliegen bei 150%speed da würde ich mir kein epicmiount mehr holen dafür ist das gold zu schade.


----------



## mommel (23. Juli 2009)

Marius schrieb:


> Schon mats gegeben und dann meinte er 20% trinkgeld(damals als der noch so um die 1500g gekostet hat)und ich hatte kein geld mehr und wollte in mir partu nicht geben,musst ich nen gm anschreiben,sowas finde ich scheiße


Die Höhe sollte einem beim TG echt selbst überlassen werden. Wenn man als Hersteller zu wenig bekommt denkt man sich halt was nen Arsch oder wenn man mit "Leider hab ich kein G mehr weil die Mats so teuer wahren" abgefertig wird ist es auch ok aber, wenn manche denken man muss ihnen das machen weil man es kann is ober assi, genauso wie das Verhalten deines Gegenübers


----------



## Kirimaus (23. Juli 2009)

Hm TG ist immer was schönes, aber beim Skillen zB nerv ich eher andere Leute.
Wenn ich zB Verzauberung skille hau ich die Sachen für die es Gold gibt schon
auf Papier und verkauf sie oder leg sie in die Gildenbank, aber wen ich mit etwas
Skille was net so wertvoll/gefragt ist und wenig Mats kostet (zB Rüssi auf Umhänge
bei uns) renn ich auch mal durch ne Hauptstadt und sprech meist frische 80er an
ohne Verzauberung ob ich sie bei ihnen Skillen darf. 

Zum einen finde ich so immer gut Leute und kann meinen Ruf auf dem Server sehr
hoch halten und werd daher auch oft gefragt ob ich wo mit kommen mag, zum andern
lernt man nette Leute oft kennen und viele geben da auch TG oder drücken ein paar
Items in die Hand oder sonst irgend was zB oft von Kriegern und Schurken Manatränke
die sie so gefunden ham.

Aber naja finde ein TG ist schon Fair, bei Portalen ein muss wie ich finde bei Handwerks
diensten einfach höfflichkeit wobei ich die direkte vorderung nach TG auch etwas dreist
finde aber naja gibt genug Arschlöcher (sry für den Ausdruck) in WoW denn man schon
sagen muss was höfflich ist ^^


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (23. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich mal extrem Dringend nen Magierport brauche locke ich auch mal mit 25g TG, dann kann man sich vor Anfragen nicht mehr retten...

Und je nach dem wie Wichtig mir z.B. eine VZ ist gebe ich auch mehr oder weniger TG, wenn der Handelspartner nett ist auch mal 1-2 G mehr^^


----------



## Hier_Name_eingeben (23. Juli 2009)

Also ich gebe immer tg meist zwischen 5 und 10 g je nachdem was ich will und von welchem Beruf

Allerdings gibt es auf unserem Server (kel'thuzad) sehr viele (und auffallend immer aus no name gilden oder bekannten noob gilden) die kein tg geben und selbst nach nachfrage was ich eigentlich nie mache es für selbstverständlich halten wenn man hilft. kann da Beispiele nennen von Ingi-sachen über mehrere Geschmiedete items bis hin zu "hey du bist doch vz diss mir mal diese Ganzen sachen hier" (waren über 40 Grüne items) 

Allerdings verzichte ich auch immer auf ein Tg falls der Char dadurch einen Skillpunkt bekommen hat selbst wenn der andere freiwillig ein tg geben würde


----------



## McChrystal (23. Juli 2009)

Der einzige Fall, wo ich explizit tg verlange ist ein Skill mit cd. Titanstahlbarren verhütten zum Beispiel. Da gibt es für mich einen Nachteil, wenn ich nen Barren für jemanden anders herstelle. In allen anderen Fällen ist tg gerne gesehen, wird aber nicht verlangt.

Wenn ich nen Skillpunkt dafür erhalte bin ich sowieso froh darüber und werde sicher nicht noch tg verlangen. Ausserdem glaube ich nicht, dass man mit tg die Kosten fürs Rezept oder skillen wieder reinbekommt. In der Zeit, in der man auf Kundschaft wartet, kann man auch Quests oder Inis machen. Ist in meinen Augen effizienter wenn man an Gold kommen möchte. Der Juwe mit dem seltenen, teuren Rezept wirft seine Steinchen besser ins AH, anstatt auf tg zu warten.

Ich selbst gebe gerne tg.


----------



## Zyfor (23. Juli 2009)

Ich gebe und verlange meistens "frei" Tg. Soll heißen, dass sich derjenige, der etwas hergestellt bekommt den Betrag selbst aussuchen kann, den er geben möchte.

Oft bekomme ich so sogar mehr als erwartet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kraschinger (23. Juli 2009)

Wenn man eine Entlohnung für seinen Aufwand will, so muss man das im vorhinein sagen. Das ist dann aber kein TG mehr, sondern eine Aufwandsentschädigung, Herstellungsgebühr aber kein TG. TG ist etwas freiwilliges bei dem der Kunde auch frei entscheiden kann wieviel er gibt.

Habe mir letztens den Ulduar Tankgürtel herstellen lassen. Der Schmied hätte ihn mir so gegeben aber ich hab dann noch 100g ins Handelsfeld reingegeben. So soll es laufen, wenn man damit was verdienen will, dann muss man es vorher sagen (mit Angabe wieviel man haben will), hat man das nicht dann darf man sich nicht beschweren wenn man zu wenig oder gar nichts bekommt.


----------



## Bloodace (23. Juli 2009)

also die die bei "darf man tg verlangen? " ja angekreuzt haben sollen mal im duden nachschlagen ( wenns drin steht xD ).
Trinkgeld ist Trinkgeld das ist immer freiweillig -.- .
Aber ich finde man kann für seine dienste auch was verlangen dann ist es aber kein tg xD


----------



## Schmiddel (23. Juli 2009)

Ich verlange kein Trinkgeld, wenn ich gefragt werde, was ich möchte, kommt als Standartantwort "Dir überlassen". Natürlich ärgere ich mich kurz, wenn ich gar nichts bekommen.

Für mich ist das einfach eine Sache der Höflichkeit UND Wertschätzung des Gegenüber. Man muss für bestimmte Rezepte viel Gold ausgeben oder farmen. Klar ist der Gegenstand mit einem Klick hergestellt und dauert nur eine Minute. Aber die Vorarbeit sehen viele nicht. Das würdige ich, indem ich ein entsprechendes TG gebe. Und je seltener ein Rezept ist, um so höher entfällt das. 
Wer absolut gar nichts gibt, zeigt eine Geringschätzung der Fähigkeiten des Herstellers. Dann brauch man sich auch nicht wundern, wenn immer weniger Leute auf Anfragen im Handelschat gar nicht mehr reagieren.

Sehts mal so. Ein Magier stellt ungefragt in einer Ini einen Tisch. Eine kleines /danke kommt von den wenigsten. Eine kleine Geste, die nichts kostet freut doch jeden und bleibt in Erinnerung


----------



## mommel (23. Juli 2009)

Schmiddel schrieb:


> Ich verlange kein Trinkgeld, wenn ich gefragt werde, was ich möchte, kommt als Standartantwort "Dir überlassen". Natürlich ärgere ich mich kurz, wenn ich gar nichts bekommen.
> 
> Für mich ist das einfach eine Sache der Höflichkeit UND Wertschätzung des Gegenüber. Man muss für bestimmte Rezepte viel Gold ausgeben oder farmen. Klar ist der Gegenstand mit einem Klick hergestellt und dauert nur eine Minute. Aber die Vorarbeit sehen viele nicht. Das würdige ich, indem ich ein entsprechendes TG gebe. Und je seltener ein Rezept ist, um so höher entfällt das.
> Wer absolut gar nichts gibt, zeigt eine Geringschätzung der Fähigkeiten des Herstellers. Dann brauch man sich auch nicht wundern, wenn immer weniger Leute auf Anfragen im Handelschat gar nicht mehr reagieren.



komplettes /sign


----------



## Lethior (23. Juli 2009)

Ich finde es ist einfach höflich,wenn man jemandem TG für seine Arbeit gibt.Ich gebe immer 5-20g TG,je nach Art der Herstellung.Bei uns auf dem Server wird häufig geschrieben"TG kein muss",aber meiner Meinung nach sollte man immer etwas geben,10g sind nicht die Welt.


----------



## Berndl (23. Juli 2009)

Ich mein man darf kein TG verlangen...
jedoch ists immer gern gesehn und darum geb ich auch immer TG 
auch gildenintern ... die nehmens zwar ned an aber is einfach ne Anstandssache


----------



## Pyrokara (23. Juli 2009)

Nur weil sich in WoW der Begriff Trinkgeld eingebürgert hat, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass man es mit dem normalen Trinkgeld vergleichen kann.
"TG" in WoW steht schon lange nicht mehr für freiwillig.
Jemand der eine Dienstleistung erbringt und selber keinen Vorteil mehr daraus zieht (Berufskill<450) hat das Recht auf eine Entlohnung.
In WoW heisst das eben "TG", das hat mit dem Trinkgeld, dass du einer Kellnerin gibts aber schonmal garnichts zu tun.
Und jetzt hört endlich alle auf, auf dem Wort Trinkgeld herumzureiten, oder geht es euch hier nur ums Prinzip? Soll jeder Händler in Zukunft "Preis" hinschreiben damit ihr zufrieden seid? Das ist lächerlich...


----------



## Allysekos (23. Juli 2009)

also tg am besten nicht fordern, aber wenn der kein tg gibt,zahlt er näxtes mal doppelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bigfeet (23. Juli 2009)

mittlerweile lasse ich mir meine leistungen auch bezahlen (zumindest von leuten die ich nicht kenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). das is ja wohl mehr wie arm wenn ich für jemanden etwas herstelle und da dann 2-5 gold im fenster liegen. berufe skillen und auch rezepte bekommen sind zeitaufwändig. angenommen jeder würde seine berufe für nix anbieten, warum sollt ich dann noch was fabrizierendes lernen? da werd ich doch lieber blümchenplücker und bergbauer und verdien mir damit die nase im ah. ich sag gleich vorneweg was ich bekomm und entweder is man damit einverstanden oder sucht sich den nächsten. wenn ich was hergestellt brauche gehen im normalfall 20g über tisch. was sind schon 20g ? daylies bei den hodirs sind das keine 10 min. soviel sollte einem das hergestellte schon wert sein.


----------



## IIIFireIII (23. Juli 2009)

Ich gebe immer TG, auch wenn nicht danach gefragt wird. Was ist denn für manche eigentlich so schlimm, TG zu geben? Man verdient doch mehr Gold mit Dailys, als man es im AH mitlerweile verdienen kann. Wer heutzutage in WoW pleite ist und angeblich nix von seinem Gold als Entlohnung abgeben kann, macht irgendwie ganz schwer was falsch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellscream - Riocht (23. Juli 2009)

TG ist einfach die Bezahlung für eine Leistung, auch wenn die Materialien mitbringe, wenn ich zum Schreiner geh mit 4 Latten holz und Sage bau mir en vogelhaus, dann muss ich ja auch den Aufwand für den Bauvorgang bezahlen und somit ist TG verlangen gerechtfertigt. Gildenintern is das was anderes, bei uns wird Gildenintern alles umsonst gemacht wenn man mats hat, seien es flasks oder Food oder Verzauberungen, gildeintern is sowas einfach en Freundschaftsdienst.

Momentan siehts sogar  so aus das ich meinen Schneiderberuf pushen will und fleissig meine Makros in den handelhau, wo ich ich TG gebe wenn ich nen skillpunkt kriege 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also wer auf Senjin was vom schneider braucht das bei mir gelb oder orange ist, der hat gute chancen fix 25g abzustauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thewizard76 (23. Juli 2009)

Früher war es mal so das man je nach Verzauberung TG gezahlt hat.
Bei Mungo war das bei uns mal so üblich 100g TG zu zahlen.
Also heute gibt man 10g und gut ist.
In der Zeit könnte derjenige auch etwas anderes machen.
Andererseits schreiben die Leute aber auch:
Biete Verzauberung gegen Mats und TG. Bei Skillpunkt gibt es 5g (-20G).
Also bieten die Leute auch etwas.
Wenn mich die Mats dafür 30g kosten oder ich habe sie sogar auf der Bank und ich kriege etwas zurück dann kann einem das ja nicht mehr wie recht sein.
Also Leute habt Anstand und seit freundlich.


----------



## reductor (23. Juli 2009)

also ganz ehrlich ... ich erwarte Trinkgeld. Sowohl für das Herstellen von Dingen, als auch fürs Verzaubern und auch fürs Portale stellen. Wer bin ich denn? Ich will mit meinem Beruf auch Gold verdienen.


----------



## Killerhexer (23. Juli 2009)

naja ich denke verlangen ist so ein ding aber geben ist ok wenn man es freiwillig macht alsi ich persoöhnlich gebe immer zwischen 5 und 10g tg jenachdem was es ist auch mal mehr bis 20g


----------



## fraudani (23. Juli 2009)

gerdmobach schrieb:


> ...
> *Zoid-Dunkelziffer* hat gepostet :
> naja TG für jeden scheiss? wofür verlangt man denn nen TG?
> - herstellen aus berufen : gerechtfertigt.. im Restaurant gibt man ja auch trinkgeld wenn man anstand hat
> ...




Es gibt durchaus Fälle, die auch zu den im Zitat genannten zählen, aber trotzdem als "für jeden Scheiss" bezeichnet werden können. Ich finde es durchaus unmöglich, dass inzwischen gefühlte 90% der Spieler wirklich für alles teuer bezahlt werden wollen und teilweise den Eindruck erwecken, dass sie einfach nur aus Goldgier überhaupt ihre Dienste anbieten. Dass manche von denen nicht noch Gold dafür verlangen, dass sie in der Stadt stehen und mit Epics posen, damit die anderen was zu gucken haben, ist ja grad alles.  

Zum Zitat:

- Herstellen aus Berufen: teilweise gerechtfertigt. Ich bin jetzt großzügig und rechne für diese Tätigkeit 5 Minuten Zeitaufwand. Die meisten Leute, die man so liest wollen mindestens 10 Gold TG. Klar, da macht man eine Tagesquest und hat das Gold locker drin, also arm wird davon niemand. Aber die meisten Quests kosten mehr Aufwand und Zeit als z. B. ein Rüstungsteil zu verzaubern oder eine Handvoll Heiltränke zu machen. Da passt dann einfach die Relation nicht.

Hinzu kommt dann (was ich schon mehrfach gelesen habe), dass die gleichen Leute, die 10-20 Gold für einfachste Dienstleistungen verlangen gleichzeitig am Pöbeln sind, wenn ein Schmied für die Herstellung von Titankram mit CD 50 Gold verlangt. Was genau gibts da eigentlich zu motzen? Das ist ein Schnäppchen! Da hat man evtl. 18 Stunden CD, kann diese Art von Dienstleistung also so lange nicht mehr erbringen. 
Mein Mainchar ist Alchemist. Zu BC Zeiten bekam man etwa 5 Gold fürs Transmutieren und der CD war länger als heute. Dann haben sich Leute die Mats zusammen gefarmt, sich einen Alchi gesucht, 5 Gold TG bezahlt und das Endprodukt teuer im AH verhökert. Da ich nicht Willens bin, für nen pobeliges Trinkgeld anderen Leuten die Taschen zu füllen, transmutiere ich nur noch Gilden intern. 

Fakt ist: das Trinkgeld, das man verlangen müßte um dann ansatzweise vergleichbares Trinkgeld für seine Dienstleistung mit CD zu erhalten, wie die anderen für ihre Tätigkeit ohne CD, kann und will sich keiner leisten. Im Vergleich zu den üblichen Trinkgeldern wären die genannten 50 Gold des Beispiel-Schmiedes quasi geschenkt, weil das nicht mal ansatzweise einem angemessenenen Trinkgeldvergleich stand hält. 

- Als Magier teleportieren: gerechtfertigt, aber nicht in der aktuell üblichen Höhe von ebenfalls 10-20 Gold. Da der Magier eine Rune verbraucht und das dann irgendwann zur Folge hat, dass er sich neue kaufen gehen muss, bin ich willens ihm einen Bonus wegen "leicht erhöhtem Zeitaufwand" zu gewährleisten. Der ist aber auch nicht so hoch, weil der Magier im Regelfall eh gerade in einer Stadt mit passendem Händler rumsteht, wenn er den Portalmeister spielt.

- Jemandem mit dem Chopper rumfahren: nun ja.. über meine persönliche Spekulation, warum jemand diesen Dienst anbietet, lasse ich mich jetzt nicht aus. Es ist eine Dienstleistung, die mit einem Taxifahrer oder so einem Bus für Stadtrundfahrten vergleichbar ist und kostet Zeit. Insofern ist es durchaus gerechtfertigt, Gold dafür zu verlangen. Den Preis für die Fahrt sollten einige dieser Chopperfahrer aber nicht unbedingt an den Anschaffungskosten fest machen sondern am Zeitaufwand der Dienstleistung. 

- Ziehen von Spielern durch Instanzen: grundsätzlich gerechtfertigt. Interessanterweise lese ich häufiger die Anfragen der "Kunden", als irgendwelche Angebote. Da werden dann 2-20 Gold geboten, um sich irgendwo durch ziehen zu lassen. In Relation zu den üblichen Handwerkstrinkgeldern und dem benötigten Zeitaufwand und evtl. Reparaturkosten, finde ich derartige Anfragen unverschämt. "Zieht mich jemand Kloster, komplett, zahle 5 Gold." Solche Sätze lese ich regelmässig und denke dann oft: da muss einem doch schon arg langweilig sein, wenn man das dann wirklich macht. Und mal ehrlich, wenns mir ingame gerade so langweilig ist, dass ich so weit gehen würde für läppische 5 Gold jemand Kloster zu ziehen, mach ich WoW aus und gehe RL "spielen".
(Wenn das jemand macht, weil er Spaß dran hat Leute zu ziehen und um einfach hin und wieder mal die alten Inis zu sehen, ist das ja ok. Aber da es hier ja um die Sache mit dem "Trinkgeld für jeden Scheiss" geht, beziehe ich mich nur auf Leute, die das wegen dem Trinkgeld machen.)

Also grundsätzlich ist Trinkgeld in Ordnung. Die Erwartungshaltung in Verbindung mit der Preisvorstellung ist mir allerdings in den meisten Fällen zuwider. 

Wenn man dann doch sieht, wie und wegen was für Kram ingame rumgeflamed wird, muss man im Grunde damit rechnen auf der Ignoreliste des Dienstleisters und als Flameopfer im /2 zu landen, wenn man weniger als 10 Gold Trinkgeld gibt.


----------



## Taknator (23. Juli 2009)

ich finde Tg okay aber nicht wenn jemand fragt "wie viel tg gibst du denn?" ich gebe wenn jmd nett ist gerne tg (sofern ich nach dem mats kaufen noch geld habe^^)


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (23. Juli 2009)

ich erwarte tg wenn ich jemandem der nicht auf meiner fl steht etwas verzaubere oder herstelle. die berufe skillen sich nicht von alleine und manche zezepte snd recht teuer oder mit vielen ini-/raidini-runs verbunden. auch ich gebe immer tg...und das nicht zu knapp. es ist auch eine frage des anstands, ein anderer spieler opfert seine zeit für dich....dann wäre es äuserst frech nichts zu geben.


----------



## Kankru (23. Juli 2009)

Ich mag es nicht, wenn jemand unbedingt TG haben will!
Wenn jemand nix von TG labert leg ich immer was rein und ich bin großzügig!


----------



## Fridl (23. Juli 2009)

TG = Trinkgeld erwaten soll man es nciht sonst würd es ja nicht trinkgeld heißen
geb kann man es nach belieben wenn der servis stimmt^

von mir bekomm man sogar den tot um sonst ^^


----------



## Regine55 (23. Juli 2009)

Als Magier und Verzauberer verlange ich immer TG bzw. Gebühr. 

Portal Dalran: 5g
Portal woanders hin: 3g

Standart Verzauberung: 5-10g
Exklusiv Verzauberung: 20g

Dummheit der Cummunity die brav bezalht: *unbezahlbar * 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Wenn ich langeweile hab stehe ich in Og rum und mach in ner guten Stunde 200-300tg.

Wenn jemand mal kein oder nciht so viel tg zahlen möchte, sag ich ihm immer, dass ich nicht so viel verlangen würde, wenn es keiner zahlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edith: höher geht es immer mit den Preisen. Hab auch schon hin und wieder 20g+ für nen Portal bekommen, weil es schnell gehen musste...


----------



## Illuminatos (23. Juli 2009)

Ich als Schmied verlange lediglich Mats für die Herstellung. Wie der Name schon sagt ist es Trinkgold. Also meiner Meinung nach freiwillig. Ich gebe zwar immer TG, und lehne es auch nicht ab, aber wenn jemand verlangt dafür bezahlt zu werden, soll er Gebühren verlangen und nicht TG. Das wäre sonst ein Widerspruch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße


----------



## Zyste (23. Juli 2009)

Tg geben ist eine ganz normale sache, auch wenn mich die Verkäufer nicht fragen ob sie TG bekommen lege ich ihnen eine kleine Summe beim Handeln in die Finger. 

So mache ich das auch im Restaurant oder gebe dem Pizzajungen was für die Arbeit.... wie gesagt, eine ganz normale sache...


----------



## Super PePe (23. Juli 2009)

"einfache antwort wie auch im RL. Verlangen darf man Lohn für seine "Arbeit", Zeitaufwand oder was auch immer. es hat sich eingebürgert seine Entlohnung mit der Forderung nach TG zu formulieren."

sehe ich anderes herum
es hat sich ausgebürgert ... schaut euch doch mal um, allein das es eine solche diskussion gibt um grundsätzliche umgangsformen (anstand) - und dazugehört auch 'ne angemessene bezahlung ... den meisten fehlt aber  oder besser, es ist ihnen abhanden gekommen leistung zu würdigen/einzuschätzen und damit nicht in der lage eine angemessen preis oder tg zu bestimmen.
früher dachte ich immer das wäre absicht, bosheit aber nein die menschen checken es großteils nicht mehr. sie sind unfähig mit irgendeinem sinn in sich etwas vor ihnen im wert, im aufwand oder im wertegang zu beurteilen und danach das ganze mit einem wert zu benennen (wertvorstellung etc .) )


btw: trinkgeld ist bis auf bei den prüden und stocksteifen mitteleuropäern teil des preises und zwar nicht ausgepriesen. schaut auf den amerikanischen kontinent "double tax" . skandinavien 10% - UK 15% - mittelmeer 15-20%. in frankreich bezahlt man den service über das besteck und wo weiter

nimmt man nun ne VZ für 600g und 5% trinkgeld könnte man 30g TG geben ohne als aufdringlich zu gelten .... und ihr diskutiert um 5g-10g .)


----------



## krutoi (23. Juli 2009)

ich gebe gerne tg alledings finde ich es nicht ok von vornherein tg zu verlangen. denn trinkgeld ist nunmal eine freiwillige sache. wenn ich irgendjemandem was bastelle verlange ich auch kein tg wenn mir jemand welches geben will nehme ich es dankend an wenn nicht ist auch ok. bei gildies würde ich es nichtmal nehmen wenn sie es mir anbieten.

wenn man kein trinkgeld gibt zeugt das von schlechten manieren oder von geiz. wenn man allerdings nach trinkgeld fragt zeugt das ebenso von schlechten manieren oder aber von gier.

und wenn ich dann mal im handelschat irgendwas suche und es melden sich 5 leute davon 4 gleich mit +tg, dann ist für mich klar, dass die es mir definitiv nicht bauen. der andere der nicht gefragt hat bekommt dann tg.

wenn du im restaurant isst schreibt der kellner ja auch nicht unter die rechnung +10 euro trinkgeld. ich denke es sollte eine selbstverständlichkeit sein ein tg zu geben aber danach zu fragen ist in meinen augen ein no-go.


----------



## Hubert70 (23. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen,

Ich gebe gerne tg im schnitt 5-20g.je nach aufwand.
Verlange aber bei Rezpten die ich beim Lehrer erlernt habe keins.
Sind das aber Rezepte die ich"teuer" kaufen muss frage ich allerdings mitlerweile nach ob sie was geben aber ich bestimme keins(auch für 1 g würde werde ich das machen)<<--wie gasagt VORHER.
Ich bekomme einen anfall, wenn ich ein teures rezept zb. für verzaberung 4 tiefenkristalle, oder 10 Traumspiltter zahle, mach mich von dala nach og auf(weil die herrschaften zu faul sind zu mir zu kommen, und dann weder ein tg oder ein DANKE sagen einfach weggehen.

und ein danke währe das mindeste!


----------



## Painbull (23. Juli 2009)

nekori schrieb:


> ich geb an sich für enchants etc auch jeweils immer 5-10g tg. was mich nervt sind juweliere die PRO gem 5g verlangen...
> 
> 
> die rezepte kriegt man quasi kostenlos durch die täglichen Juwe quests, als enchanter muss man sich diese durch traumsplitter kaufen.
> ...




Auch Daylies machen ist aufwand, ausserdem kannst anstatt rezepten ja auch Mats für die Daylies bekommen. Ich finde es schlimm, das viele mittlerweile eine Mentalität an den tag legen...........bloß nix bezahlen, am besten noch bissl Gold zum skillen oder reppen schnorren.   Ich gebe gern, aber alles hat seine Grenzen.
Wenn ich für eine Dienstleistung mal keine Spende bekomme, bringt mich das nicht um, aber ein 2. mal wird derjenige nichts bekommen.


----------



## Saberclaw (23. Juli 2009)

Ich finde, dass es im Prinzip scheisse, wenn jemand Trinkgold verlangt. Teilweise muss man das zwar, weil Gepflogenheiten wie beispielsweise im Restaurant beim Kellner, nur von einer geringen Zahl von Leuten angewandt werden.
Mit anderen Worten:

Im Durchschnitt sind Spieler online weniger freundlich und hilfsbereit als im wirklichen Leben und geben von sich aus kein Trinkgold, was einfach aus genannten Gründen vom TE eigentlich angebracht wäre.

Doch jemanden, der schon auf das Tg pocht, wird von meiner Seite aus direkt schon als unfreundlich abgestempelt und habe demnach auch keine Lust ihm solches zu geben.

Ich persönlich gebe gerne jemanden etwas Gold, der für mich etwas verzaubert, wenn dieser einfach mehr freundlich und entgegenkommend und weniger drängend ist.
Das gehört sich auch so. Klar kaufe ich die Mats oder erfarme mir sie, das kostet Zeit und/oder Geld. Dennoch beanspruche ich die Zeit von demjenigen der mit etwas verzaubert z.B. und da entlohne ich denjenigen gerne.

Um so mehr freut es mich auch, wenn ein Verzauberer so glücklich über den Skillpunkt durch meine Verz. is, dass er sogar mir Gold spendet, aber im Normalfall gehts anders zu^^


Daher mein Apell: seid freundlich miteinander, dann klappts auch mitm Tg ohne Stress....hoffe ich


----------



## Trorg (23. Juli 2009)

Ich gebe immer n TG wenns nicht verlangt wird.
Wenn gleich als ersten die frage " Was isn mit TG" kommt such ich mir ein anderen.
Ein TG ist nichts was man einfordern sollte sondern was man so bekommt bzw. gibt


----------



## Braamséry (23. Juli 2009)

also ich meinersseits verlange z.b. bei berufen kein tg.

aber wenn ich jmd was herstelle ist es in allen fällen so, dass die aus höflichkeit ein bischen was geben, je nachdem wieviel man gemacht hat. Da finde ich es eig nur geizig wenn jmd sagt dass er tg haben will, is aba wie gesagt nur meine meinung zu dem.

Dann bei Portalen und Mounts is kla, da geht geld/Zeit drauf.
Da sollte man Geld verlangen, weil das ggf schon viel zeit in anspruch nimmt.


----------



## Moktheshock (23. Juli 2009)

Ich schau mir auch immer die leute raus die sagen sie machen die Vz´s etc. ume, die erben dann meist von mir nach erfolgreicher arbeit ein nettes trinkgold.
Die wo gleich kommen Vz xyz 100g+ mats fallen da neben runter :-)


----------



## Jeckyl (23. Juli 2009)

Naja, ich sag mal so, die Spieler die sich dadrüber aufregen, das man TG verlangt, oder soll ich sagen lohn, haben meines erachtens entweder den char bei ebay gekauft oder powerlvln. lassen.

Fakt ist ein wer mir kein TG gibt kommt bei mir auf ignore, ich skill doch nicht meinen Beruf, damit die Spieler auf meinem server, einen haben der alles machen kann und das auch noch kostenlos.in der gilde wird alles kostenlos hergestellt.

Die Spieler die hier immer weider schreien es ist unveschämt sowas zu verlangen sei gesagt, das wenn man mir das ingame sagt, ich grundsätzöich schreibe, dann such weiter.

Die Aussage zu den Juwelieren, die können ja die rezepte durch daylies machen ( mal drüber nachgedacht das du 3 Daylies min. machen mußt für ein rezept und das du für ein Juwesymbol ein Drauchenauge bekommst?) find ich auch reichlich daneben, das ist seine zeit die der Juwe dafür opfert, damit er für euch alle rezepte bekommt, also dankt es Ihnen und mault nicht


----------



## Tweetycat280 (23. Juli 2009)

hehe als das neue Hexerportal noch nicht gab hab ich 2 Leute aus der Gilde mir gesucht u für 5g pro person Leute nach Dal geportet 

hatte nach 2 stunden 1200g zusammen (war direkt nachdem erscheinen des Addons) 

aber ich freu mich auf den Patch dann werden wieder AlchieCds gehandelt


----------



## m0rg0th (23. Juli 2009)

Trorg schrieb:


> Ich gebe immer n TG wenns nicht verlangt wird.
> Wenn gleich als ersten die frage " Was isn mit TG" kommt such ich mir ein anderen.
> Ein TG ist nichts was man einfordern sollte sondern was man so bekommt bzw. gibt


Jop, so sehe ich das auch. Wenn sich wer die Mühe macht, mir bei etwas zu helfen oder mir einen Gegenstand herzustellen geb ich gerne ein wenig Trinkgeld - das find ich selbstverständlich. Aber nicht wenn derjenige zuerst noch seine Goldgeilheit unter Beweis stellt. Ich verlange nie welches, ich helfe netten Spielern auch gerne umsonst - trotzdem freue ich mich natürlich welches zu bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## talsimir (23. Juli 2009)

Priestchen schrieb:


> Also ich finde es selbstverstndlich wenn man TG gibt, wiel wie du oben schon gesgat hast man es im restaurant ja auch macht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich gebe in einem Restaurant nur Trinkgeld wenn die Bedienung freundlich war das Essen schnell zu Tisch war etc. ich gebe doch kein Trinkgeld für unfreundliche Bedienung etc. so ist es bei mir auch im Spiel. Wer Freundlich und Hilfsbereit rüberkommt bekommt auch nen guten batzen TG!


----------



## Lemonskunk (23. Juli 2009)

jo son ne *T*anz*g*ruppe is was tolles ...


----------



## xx-elf (23. Juli 2009)

Naja wenn du im Chat postest suche Vz, dann kommt der und vz dir was, hat er ja nichts davon (außer er bekommt nen skillpunkt).

Tg= Bezahlung

So sehe ich das, in der Regel sinds ja auch nur 5-15 g.

@Talsimir in Restaurants ist das Trinkgeld oft schon in der Rechnung drinne und die Bedienung wir ja auch bezahlt, nen Vz in Dalaran hat in der Regel aber nichts davon.


----------



## pieterich (23. Juli 2009)

mahlzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also zuersteinmal finde ich sehr lustig. alle oder fast alle schreiben hier : ja logisch zahle ich TG, gehört sich ja usw...
aber die realität sieht anders aus. 
 es stimmt in handelschat steht immer mats+ TG und es kommt rüber das es pflicht ist. notgedrungen gibt es ja noch die möglich zu schreiben TG ist freiwillig oder gern gesehen.
 aber mal ehrlich, wer in diesen spiel zu gold kommen will wofür auch immer " muss" TG verlangen. man will doch wie im richtigen leben von seinem beruf "leben" können. 
gut man kann farmen, questen und daily´s machen. 
aber was soll´s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonst hätte ich mir keinen beruf aussuchen sollen wenn ich damit nichts verdienen will und nur ein netter kerl bin. 
es gibt bestimmt 1000 gründe warum man das machen sollte. und genausoviele warum nicht.
ich finde jeder sollte es so machen wie er es für richtig hält. aber bitte immer freundlich bleiben

und wem der ausdruck TG nicht gefällt kann doch " mats und bezahlung " schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 achja... ich vergaß... ich wow wird ja alles abgekürzt. dann nehmt doch " mats gegen cash" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was aber auch wieder vielen nicht gefällt weil dann ist man ja goldgeil.
also egal wie man was ausdrückt man macht es immer falsch und man hat nen grund wieder eine neue umfrage zu starten oder was auch immer.

fazit. jeder aber auch wirklich jeder will in wow zu gold kommen. je mehr desto besser. wie im realen leben auch. also hört doch bitte auch immer zu schreiben was für nette leute ihr seid. sind wir alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jeder auf seine weise.aber gold will auch jeder 

also viel spaß dann noch beim gold verdienen ^^


----------



## Vitany2910 (23. Juli 2009)

es ist einfach ein zeichen der höflichkeit...


----------



## Flamerina (23. Juli 2009)

Trinkgeld in WOW geben ist für mich selbstverständlich, denn wenn mir jemand anderes eine Dienstleistung zukommen lässt, durch die nur ich profitiere (sofern er keinen Skillpunkt bekommt), ist ein TG als freundliche Anerkennung seiner Hilfsbereitschaft und geopferten Zeit für das Anliegen eines fremden Spielers wohl ein anständiger weg sich zu bedanken. Dasselbe erwarte ich natürlich auch wenn ich jemandem helfe, der seit ner halben Stunde den /2. vollspammt und nen verzauberer/Juwelier etc. sucht und man sich mit demjenigen trifft, mats und gecraftete Gegenstände austauscht. Unter Lvl 80ern sollte das so sein, hilft ein 80er jedoch nem 20er, der gerade neu angefangen hat, da sieht die Sache natürlich anders aus.
Innerhalb der Gilde gehört sich sowas garnicht. das kann nicht Sinn einer gilde sein, dass sich die leute dort gegenseitig das Gold aus den Taschen ziehen.dafür ist ja ne Gilde da, dass man sich untereinander hilft, unentgeltlich versteht sich.


----------



## Cali75 (23. Juli 2009)

ich finde es in Ordnung, TG zu geben - gehört sich so. Hatte aber meist das Vergnügen, dass meine Handelspartner keines wollten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  obwohl ichs angeboten hab. Ist sogar auf Lothar mal einer von Dalaran nach SW gekommen um mir meine Zauberruten zu schmieden und wollte nix !!!

Ich biete es aber grundsätzlich allen von alleine an. Anstand und Basta!


----------



## Kremlin (23. Juli 2009)

Ich finde, dass TG ein Zeichen der Höfflichkeit ist und deswegen zahle ich immer TG. Meistens so 10-15g.


----------



## Cassiopheia (23. Juli 2009)

Ich geb immer TG, verlange umgekehrt aber auch immer eins, wenn ich meine Berufe poste. Zur Höhe äußere ich mich aber nicht, dass soll jeder selber entscheiden.


----------



## WeRkO (23. Juli 2009)

Tg darf man nicht verlangen, im Restaurant sagt der Kellner ja auch nicht "Dafür das ich sie bedient habe verlange ich nun 20&#8364; Trinkgeld!". Was man verlangen kann ist eine Arbeitsgebühr. Trinkgeld ist freiwillig und zeigt den guten Charakter eines Spielers. Jeder der mir Trinkgeld gibt kann erwarten bevorzugt zu werden, da ich mir Leute mit Manieren merke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich gebe übrigens immer Tg, ab und an auch im dreistelligen Bereich,

Edit: Das ist mein 1337 Post! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (23. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Ich gebe übrigens immer Tg, ab und an auch im dreistelligen Bereich,
> 
> Edit: Das ist mein 1337 Post!
> 
> ...



Auf welchem server spielst du? (Need MegaTG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (23. Juli 2009)

Zocke auf Nathrezim, aber auf Hordenseite. Zu BC hab ich z.b. dem Schmied der mir damals den Roten Gürtel der Schlacht gebaut hat 150g gegeben.


----------



## Thufeist (23. Juli 2009)

Ich gebe eigentlich immer TG.. allerdings sollte dies seine Grenzen haben..
Es gibt Leute die nehmen zB für den Bau der Chopper 100g bis 200g TG.. das finde ich einfach zuviel..

Des weiteren gebe ich meistens denen, bei denen TG freiwillig ist gerne auch mal etwas mehr..


----------



## Webo (23. Juli 2009)

Ich gebe immer TG, weil ich es auch erwarte, einfach aus dem Anstand heraus, als klein Geste der Dankbarkeit !


----------



## Boggle-Cith (23. Juli 2009)

gerade eben habe ich meinen Dolchc mit ZM verzaubern lassen. der mage is extra von Dalaran nach SW gekommen und ich hab ihm 10g gegeben... is meiner Ansicht nach normal.  Selbst Gildenintern lasse ich ein TG springen oder verschenke diese Inschriftenbücher. Brauch die nich und einen großen Profit will ich Gildenintern eh nich daraus ziehen.

Kurz gesagt: Trinkgelder geben OK. Trinkgelder verlangen Bullsh*t^^


----------



## 100% NOOOOB (23. Juli 2009)

also kommt drauf an: wenn ich für wen leder farme verlange ich natürlich TG aber wenn ich jemanden anbiete durch ne inni zu ziehen verlange ich keines es ei denn ich kenne ihn/sie nicht und er/sie hat mich angeflüstert dann amceh ich ein preis aus ;-)


----------



## gerdmobach (23. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aaaaaaaaah ich hätte noch erwähnen sollen das die Abkürzung Tg sich in WoW auf jeden Server ja selbst auf Privat Server immer wieder auftaucht und es sich um eine Art der Entlohnung für die Bemühungen des Handelspartners gemeint und auch zu verstehen ist oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mir ist doch Aufgefallen das viele Meinten sie müssen andere hier in der Diskusion etwas beibringen oder andere zu belehren.
Bitte bleibt weiterhin Sachlich.
Wie man nun eine Entlohnung für die Dienste eines Handelspartner nun nennen möchte ist dabei völlig egal.
Standart Text ist meist im Handelschannel z.b. : VZ nur gegen Mats und Tg
Man könnte auch schreiben z.b. : VZ nur gegen Mats und Lohn / Gebühr / Gehalt / Aufwantsentschädigung etc.

Okay mein Fehler ich hätte daran denken kennen beim Erstellen dieses Themas daher last es mich eben so einbringen.


----------



## Trojaan (23. Juli 2009)

Ob man es nun Taschengeld oder Bezahlung nennt........
Ob pro/contra...
Vielleicht hilft es ja einigen, darüber nachzudenken welch ein Aufwand im Vorwege nötig war .....mal eben den berühmten sec. Klick machen zu können.
So wie ich haben sich wohl die meisten bereits am Anfang ihrer Spielerkarriere dazu entschlossen einen Beruf auszuüben.
Der Weg von skill 0....bis 450 ist ein sehr langer und oft ein sehr mühevoller. Da ist es auch egal ob ich meinen Twink lvl der eventuell über etwas Gold von seinem Main verfügt um den Beruf schnell voranzutreiben.
Wenn ich allein bei meinem Schmied zurück denke...als ich vor der Wahl stand...Rüstungs oder Waffenschmied..wurden mal eben 380 Mithrilbarren benötigt. Wohl gemerkt....nur für die Wahl um die entsprechende Items  craften zu dürfen.
Soweit ich mich noch daran erinnern kann lag das um den Skill 220 herum.
Mit mal eben Mats farmen ist da nix. Dazu zieht man mit leeren Taschen los und benötigt ein paar Tage....für läpische 
+20 Skillpunkte.
Kein episches Reiten oder  Fliegen...quer Feld ein..mal eben nebenan. Länder abgrasen.....Runde für Runde ist angesagt.
Von dem Weg auf skill 450 möchte ich gar nicht erst anfangen.
Nur soviel....einen  Beruf zu erlernen ist nicht nur eine Gold...sondern vor allem eine Zeit und Fleißaufgabe.
Hinzu kommt das bestimmte Berufe durch den eigenen Levelstatus verriegelt sind. Soll heißen...Rezept xy kann erst ab lvl xy beim Trainer erlernt werden.
Dies alles sollte man bedenken wenn man sich über eine Bezahlung oder eine Aufwandsdsentschädigung in Form von Gold, dem Grundsatz nach in Frage stellt.

Ich persönlich helfe/crafte gerne...auch umsonst. 

Nur der Ton macht die Musik ;-)


----------



## Adenedhel (23. Juli 2009)

naja finde es shcon ok wenn man tg zahlt bzw bisserl was verlangt für´s machen. Was ich entgegen nicht verstehe bzw nervt das die leute gleich mal 50 g verlangen düe manche sache. 


Ade


----------



## SixNight (23. Juli 2009)

TG must have der jenige skillt ja auch die Berufe z.b Juwe da musst du jedentag daillys machen um die Formeln zubekommen.


----------



## Omidas (23. Juli 2009)

Ich verlange kein TG .... ist halt auch ein wiederspruch zum Wort Trinkgeld ansonsten.
Den Trinkgeld ist immer freiwillig und die Höhe richtet sich an verschiedenen Faktoren.
Wenn man auf Trinkgeld bestehen würde, wäre es ein Preis für eine Dienstleistung.
Doch meine Freundlichkeit richtet sich danach, ob es Trinkgeld gab. Wenn einer mir
was gegeben hat, bedanke ich mich angemessen und schreib noch was nettes zur
Verabschiedung. Bei keinem ist für mich die Sache danach halt vorbei und würde auf
ein eventuelles "Danke" halt nicht antworten.

Trinkgeld selbst bezahl ich immer. Und zwar in der Höhe die ich für angemessen halte.
Wenn einer jetzt direkt sagen würde, dass das 10g Trinkgeld kosten würde, würde ich
mir halt wen anderes suchen. Selbst wenn ich von mir aus selbbst 10g dafür bezahlt
hätte.


----------



## Manitu2007 (23. Juli 2009)

so genanntes "Trink Gold" sollte keine Pflicht sein, jedoch zum Guten Ton gehören. Bestes Beispiel Verzauberer:

Was habe ich davon wenn ich jemandem etwas entzauber und ihm die mats wieder gebe? Nichts von daher ist es doch nur höflich dass ich für den aufwand den ich betreibe entschädigt werde.  Den Bergbauern müsste es ähnlich wie mir gehen.

Als Magier z. B. hat man auch sehr darunter zu leiden. eine Rune der Teleportation kostet 25s und mehr als die Rune oder die Kosten dafür verlange ich auch nicht.

Beim Essen/Trinken herstellen Verhält es sich genau so. Ich Verbrauche Mana 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dafür will ich dann auch was haben.

Selber gebe ich für eben genanntes natürlich TG jedoch nur bei Externen. Gildenintern bzw. in der FL ist sowas natürlich Gratis


----------



## Keksautomat (23. Juli 2009)

Ich als Magier porte meistens unentgeldlich, freue mich aber wenn mir jemand 1G zusteckt.
In der heutigen Zeit ist das Gold eh nicht mehr so hoch gesetzt, jeder Depp kann davon massig erlangen..

Ich verlange sonst nie Tg, halte es aber auch nicht für verkehrt welches zu verlangen.


----------



## Talismaniac (23. Juli 2009)

Wer tg verlangt oder unfreundlich ist bekommt 50s-1g, wer extra aus shat oder so nach og kommt bekommt je nach laune 5-10g und wer saufreundlich is bekommt 30+


----------



## addyy09 (23. Juli 2009)

also jeder freut sich ueber tg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich finde, dass tg zwar kein Muss, aber ne selbstverschtaendlichkeit is


ok ich persoenlich gebe nur dann gern tg, wenn der verkaeufer auch lieb und nettt ist und nicht, sonst gibbet nur haelfte von dem geplanten tg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Wer tg verlangt oder unfreundlich ist bekommt 50s-1g, wer extra aus shat oder so nach og kommt bekommt je nach laune 5-10g und wer saufreundlich is bekommt 30+


so in etwa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




________________





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snake202 (23. Juli 2009)

Also meiner Meinung nach ist Tg keine Pflicht.
Ich persönlich gebe fast immer Tg, aber verlangen tu ich keins.

Was mir jedoch auffällt, ist dass die meisten Trinkgeld mit Bezahlung verwechseln.
Wenn man Tg VERLANGT ist das kein Tg mehr, sondern eine Bezahlung.
Den Vergleich mit dem Kellner kann ich nicht nachvollziehn. Man gibt das Tg ja für eine gute Bedienung, wenn man jetzt aber ewig warten muss oder so gibt man ja auch nicht immer Tg. Genauso ist es in WoW, schließlich soll man ja selber immer zu den Leuten reisen, von denen man was braucht, die fertigen dann nur etwas daraus an, und wenn man dann noch Gold verlangt, ist das eben kein Tg, sondern eine Bezahlung für die Leistung.

Das mit dem Mount ist im Prinzip das gleiche. Kann man ja mim Taxi vergleichen in gewissem Sinne.

Sprich solange etwas vom Dienstleister VERLANGT wird, ist das kein Tg mehr.
Sollte es heißen "Für 20g stell ich dir das her" und man gibt ihm 25g, dann hat man 5g Tg gegeben.
Wenn jemand sagt "Bring mir die Mats und ich mach dir das Zeug" und du gibt ihm dann noch 15g, dann hast du 15g Tg gegeben.


Ich selber nehme Tg nur, wenn mans mir freiwillig gibt.
Warum sollte ich etwas dafür verlangen, wenn Leute meine Hilfe in nem ONLINE SPIEL benötigen?
Wenn ich eh grad nur in OG oder Dala rumsteh und Zeit hab, helf ich gerne, ohne Gegenleistung. Was anderes wäre, wenn ich dann extra nach UC reißen müsste.
Im Gegenzug erwarte ich ja auch, dass andere Leute mir Items herstellen, ob die dann was verlangen oder nicht, ist für mich irrelevant.


Doch kurz gesagt:
Tg =/= Bezahlung
Tg-Pflicht: Nein
Tg-Geber: Ja


----------



## fraudani (23. Juli 2009)

Trojaan schrieb:


> ...
> So wie ich haben sich wohl die meisten bereits am Anfang ihrer Spielerkarriere dazu entschlossen einen Beruf auszuüben.
> Der Weg von skill 0....bis 450 ist ein sehr langer und oft ein sehr mühevoller.
> ...
> ...



Es mag sicher genug Leute geben, die ihre Berufswahl von den Verdienstmöglichkeiten abhängig machen. Ich selbst habe es danach entschieden, was mir persönlich und meinen Gildenkollegen nutzt. Die Motivation warum man einen bestimmten Beruf ausübt ist jedoch im Grunde egal. Faktisch kann man dem Kunden diese Wahl kaum in Rechnung stellen, da man ja den Beruf nicht auf Wunsch des Kunden erlernt hat, sondern weil man sich in erster Linie selbst irgendeinen Nutzen davon versprochen hat. 

Man hat natürlich Kosten und Zeit in das Erlernen des Berufes gesteckt, wodurch man das als Investition in ein Geschäft ansehen könnte, sofern man diesen Beruf tatsächlich "professionell" als Geldeinnahmequelle betreibt. Dann ist aber irgendwann ein Punkt erreicht, an dem sich die Investition bezahlt gemacht hat. Der Dienstleister hat diesen Beruf, warum auch immer, selbst gewählt. Diesen hat er mit all seinen bisher erlernten Fähigkeiten sowieso, egal ob Person X sich z. B. eine Verzauberung machen lässt oder nicht. Ich sehe also nicht ein, warum einzelne Kunden anteilig die Kosten der Berufsausbildung zahlen sollen.

Der Dienstleister bietet eine Tätigkeit an, für die er kurz Zeit in den Kunden investiert. Besonders nette oder auch geschäftstüchtige Leute nehmen hin und wieder sogar den Weg zum Kunden auf sich und bieten somit einen extra Service an. Dass man dafür dann entsprechend entlohnt wird, ist selbstverständlich. Das ganze aber von vornherein als Trinkgeld zu bezeichnen und dessen Zahlung zu erwarten, ist genauso unanständig, wie kein Trinkgeld zu geben. 

Entweder man bietet seinen Beruf zu einem bestimmten Preis an, weil man nunmal eine Dienstleistung erbringt und dafür bezahlt werden möchte oder man bietet einfach nur sein Können an und freut sich, wenn jemand das in Form von Trinkgeld wertschätzt. Dann soll man aber auch nicht rumrennen, das ganze Trinkgeld nennen und beleidigt sein, wenn man statt der gewünschten 20 Gold nur 5 Gold kriegt und dann von Anstand reden. Trinkgeld ist freiwillig, in einer Summe, die der gebende für angemessen hält. 

Wenn ich schon 10-20 Gold für eine Verzauberung bezahle, dann geb ich das Geld lieber dem, der von vornherein sagt, dass er Geschäftsmann ist und zu dem und dem Preis folgende Dienstleistung anbietet. Denn um den zitierten Satz mit dem Ton und der Musik zu nehmen: Trinkgeld verlangen ist ein schlechter Ton, sich für erbrachte Dienste entlohnen zu lassen nicht.


----------



## Real_ET (23. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich ein Portal möchte, dann bringe ich dem Magier immer eine entsprechende Rune mit. Extra Trinkgeld halte ich nicht für erforderlich, da er ja eigentlich nur auf einen Knopf klicken muss. Genauso erwarte ich mit meiner Magierin aber auch kein Trinkgeld, sondern eben nur Ersatz für die verbrauchte Rune.

Wenn ich mir etwas herstellen lassen will, besorge ich mir die erforderlichen Materialen in der Regel auch alle vorher. Wenn der hergestellte Gegenstand dann gehandelt wird, biete ich immer ein Trinkgeld an. Eher selten kommt es dann vor, dass das Gegenüber meint: "Nimm das Gold da raus."

Das einzige, worüber ich mir nie so recht klar war, ist die Höhe des Trinkgelds. Irgendwann habe ich mir dann folgende Faustregel überlegt: Ich zahle Trinkgeld entsprechend dem erforderlichen Skill. Bei Maxskill (450) gibt es z. B. 4g50s, bei Skill 400 eben 4g usw. Eine direkte Beschwerde habe ich deswegen noch nie bekommen. Ob die Handelspartner mich hinter dem Monitor eventuell insgeheim als knausrig beschimpft haben, bleibt wohl für immer ein Rätsel... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Stelle ich im Gegenzug etwas für jemand anderen her, erwarte ich eigentlich auch, dass das Grundmaterial bereits vorhanden ist. Gibt mir der andere Spieler beim Abschließend des Geschäfts kein Trinkgeld, sage ich zwar nichts, werde es mir bei seiner nächsten Anfrage aber sicherlich zweimal überlegen, ob ich ihm noch mal etwas herstelle. Gildenmitglieder und gute Bekannte bekommen meine Dienste natürlich gratis. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



McChrystal schrieb:


> Der  einzige Fall, wo ich explizit tg verlange ist ein Skill mit cd.  Titanstahlbarren verhütten zum Beispiel. Da gibt es für mich einen  Nachteil, wenn ich nen Barren für jemanden anders herstelle. In allen  anderen Fällen ist tg gerne gesehen, wird aber nicht verlangt.


Das in so einem Fall _Trinkgeld_ verlangt wird, sehe ich eher selten. In der Regel wird der CD verkauft (mach ich auch so).



Schmiddel schrieb:


> Sehts mal so. Ein Magier  stellt ungefragt in einer Ini einen Tisch. Eine kleines /danke kommt  von den wenigsten. Eine kleine Geste, die nichts kostet freut doch  jeden und bleibt in Erinnerung


Da ich in der Regel ein großes Festmahl schmeiße, sehe ich irgendwie nicht ein, mich für den Tisch zu bedanken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masagana (23. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich mir etwas herstellen lasse geben ich immer TG, bzw. verlage ich auch etwas wenn ich meinen Beruf in Handelschannel anbiete und dann jemand etwas braucht.

Wobei wenn ich jemanden ein paar Kisten/Truhen aufmache verlage ich nix. meisten geben die Spieler aber von Haus aus ein TG.


Wie gesagt ist halt alles Anstandssache.

MFG


----------



## Ceacilia (23. Juli 2009)

I





> Interessant.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Das geht aber böse für den "verärgerten" Bastler aus, vorallem weil er das nur einmal macht und dann niewieder... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legas369 (23. Juli 2009)

Ich finds von manchen Spielern (die immer mehr werden) schon ziemlich frech, ein extrem hohes TG zu verlangen (50g-100g oder mehr) für einen Gegenstand, den bisher noch nicht so viele leute herstellen können (Pläne aus Ulduar z.B.). Wieso soll ich dem Spieler so viel Gold in die Hand drücken, dafür, dass er zwei mal die Maus benutzt und mich dann anhandelt? Schließlich kaufe ich die Mats nicht überteuert im AH, sondern farme alles selbst zusammen.

Bei solchen Leuten würd ich grundsätzlich nix geben. Ich halt mich lieber an die Spieler, die nix verlangen, sich aber freuen, wenn man ihnen was gibt. Da sind dann beide Parteien zufrieden ^^


----------



## Malakas (23. Juli 2009)

vermutlich verwechseln viele TG mit Taschengeld (ob das was mit dem Alter zu tun hat )^^ . Der Kellner im Restauraunt bindet mir auch nicht auf die Nase das er trinkgeld erwartet.(zumindest nicht in Deutschland)

Die Leute die schon dazuschreiben das sie Tg erwarten werden von mir einfach nicht bedient. Dann lieber Gildenkollegen machen lassen. Da ist das Trinkgeld besser angelegt und evtl bringt ihm das noch den ein oder anderen skillpunkt ... ganz easy.. 

Ansonsten zahl ich immer Trinkgeld, warum auch nicht.Freu mich auch immer über welches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizo. (23. Juli 2009)

Priestchen schrieb:


> Also ich finde es selbstverstndlich wenn man TG gibt, wiel wie du oben schon gesgat hast man es im restaurant ja auch macht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bei meinem Horde twink wurd mal für ein Portal gesagt :
Was soll ich mit TG? Wir sind hier nicht bei der Allianz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syconycteria (23. Juli 2009)

"Biete XXXXXX gegen Mats" - vollkommen OK!
"Biete XXXXXX gegen Mats und freiwilliges TG" - vollkommen OK! (wie auch "...TG gerne gesehen")
"Biete XXXXXX gegen Mats und TG" - zweifelhaft! Gehe ich nicht drauf ein.

Deswegen lautet mein Handels-makro auch immernoch "Biete XXXXXX gegen Mats."


----------



## Jeckyl (23. Juli 2009)

Legas369 schrieb:


> Ich finds von manchen Spielern (die immer mehr werden) schon ziemlich frech, ein extrem hohes TG zu verlangen (50g-100g oder mehr) für einen Gegenstand, den bisher noch nicht so viele leute herstellen können (Pläne aus Ulduar z.B.). Wieso soll ich dem Spieler so viel Gold in die Hand drücken, dafür, dass er zwei mal die Maus benutzt und mich dann anhandelt? Schließlich kaufe ich die Mats nicht überteuert im AH, sondern farme alles selbst zusammen.
> 
> Bei solchen Leuten würd ich grundsätzlich nix geben. Ich halt mich lieber an die Spieler, die nix verlangen, sich aber freuen, wenn man ihnen was gibt. Da sind dann beide Parteien zufrieden ^^




Leute wenn Ihre euch aufregt über Spieler die für Ulduar Rezepte hphe preise nehmen zum herstellen, dann erfarmt euch die Rezepte doch selber, und habt jede Woche unmengen am Repkosten, die Rezepte droppen nun mal nicht oft und Ihr beschwert euch wenn einer 100 g nimmt, ich sage immer gib mir was du denkst, aber bestehe deffenitv auf Herstellungsgold, und warum du das machen solltest, weil du kaum einen finden wirst der ihn dir kostenlos herstellt, ich muß dir aber beipflichten, wenn jemand im vorfeld 100g sagt würde ich auch dankend ablehnen.

Die Spieler geben mir meisten zwischen 20 und 100g freiwillig für die Herstellung der items aus Ulduar


----------



## sku (23. Juli 2009)

definitiv gerechtfertigt...

musste leider schon mehr als ein ticket schreiben wegen leuten die sofort persönlich geworden sind als ich ihnen ein portal ohne zahlung von tg verweigert habe...und ich rede da nicht von lvl <10 chars, da mache ich sogar ausnahmen, finde aber alles sollte seinen preis haben, ist im leben nicht anders.


----------



## king1608 (23. Juli 2009)

Völlig Indiskutabel..natürlich gibt man TG für alle Berufe die Zeit und Gold gekostet haben, fürs Ziehen durch Inztanzen und ja..auch für Taxidienst alá Chopper.

Mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen, wer sich über TG beschwert hat kein Recht auf Garnichts.


----------



## Wizzle (23. Juli 2009)

Ich finde es völlig grerechtfertigt, Tg zu geben, besonders an Lowies (be denen ich gerne SW-Exodarportale´kaufe).
und Neuanfänger, da dort Gold was seltenes ist.

Wenn jemand Tg fordert, gebe ich immer testweise 1G, wenn eine Beleidigung oder ähnliches folgt, sage ich das ist freiwillig und er landet auf meiner Ignorliste.


----------



## Zippso (23. Juli 2009)

Weder gebe , noch verlange ich TG , es ist in so einem Spiel einfach sinnlos. Ich mein , die Leute kaufen doch schon die zum Teil sauteuren Mats , und dann auch noch Geld dafür verlangen das sie direkt neben einem stehen und es sofort herstellen können?


----------



## Archiatos (23. Juli 2009)

TGs kann man in der Pfeife rauchen ... was man da für seine Dienste dazu bekommt ist ein Witz. Man verdient deutlich mehr, wenn man die Mats im AH kauft bzw selber farmt und die Resultate im AH weiterverkauft.


----------



## Mr_Richfield (23. Juli 2009)

bekomme gern tg, also gebe ich auch gern welches.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laz0rgun (23. Juli 2009)

Geben und nehmen sag ich nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gilde etc. bekommen natürlich immer kostenlos was geschneidert , aber sonst nehme ich auch ganz gerne TG, abhängig vom Aufwand, Freundlichkeit etc, natürlich auf VHB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geben tu ich eigentlich auch immer etwas, mal mehr mal weniger, je nach Sympathie. Ich gebe auserdem Repp-Gold, so immer ca 10g wenn ich einen Whipe verursache ( nur in 5er-Inis, sonst zu teuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Alpax (23. Juli 2009)

Es kommt immer drauf an...

z.B. Wenn ich Wochenlang einen Schurken suche für ne Schliesskasette und endlich einen finde bekommt der schonmal 20G .. einfach weil ich endlich einen gefunden habe .. Schurken die Schliesskasetten öffnen sind schwerer zu finden wie Heiler...

Und wenn ich mir was craften lasse wo ich mehrere Tausend G an mats rüberhandel bekommen die Leute z.T. sogar 100G von mir ...ich bin da immer sehr grosszügig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erypo (23. Juli 2009)

Ich persönlich gebe immer 10g tg egal bei was es sei denn es is was seltenes was vl nur ein paar haben dann auch mal 15g.
wenn ich was herstelle als alchi oda juwe sag ich nix wenn er mir nix gibt oda so ich sag immer nur: "das musst du entschdeiden" wenn jemand fragt wie viel tg oda so.

ich würd einfach mal sagen trinkgeld is trinkgeld. man fragt nicht danach und redet nich darüber man gibts einfach oda eben net.


grüße stena

ps. habe 2 mal ja gevotet


----------



## dragon1 (23. Juli 2009)

tg zeigt das du anstand hast und grosszuegig bist


----------



## xandy (23. Juli 2009)

Also ich gebe immer von mir aus Tg und frage auch ob es reicht.
Öfters kommt es auch vor das der Andere garkeins will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elrendel (23. Juli 2009)

Weil viele hier schreiben TG ist freiwillig wie im RL naja das ist eine eher zweischneidige Sache es gibt in vielen Ländern sogar einen TG Index, da erwartet wird das man etwas zahlt hat sich halt so eingebürgert und viele im Dienstleistungssektor sind sehr angefressen wenn sie keines kriegen.

Und so hält es sich auch in Wow 5-10g sind halt auf den meisten Servern Standart wenn man die Mats selber mitbringt aber halt die Dienstleistung "kauft".

Aber naja ich zahle gerne TG und kriege auch gern etwas meine 5 g sind für einen lvl 80 Chr doch nicht viel (und wenn jemand mit einem low lvl chr high end vz haben will oder dergleichen nehm ich an das er schon einen lvl 80 hat und das nur sein pvp twink ist also auch gerechtfertigt weil für ein oder zwei lvl was man das item sonst hat wärs ziemlich für die katz)


----------



## Nightalb (23. Juli 2009)

*Taschengeld bekommen meine Kinder.*

Für meinen (teuererlernten Beruf) verlange ich *Lohn*.

Jemand der eine Dienstleistung erwartet (habe 6 Berufe mit verschiedenen Chars ausgeskillt) und dafür TG anbietet,
wird von mir gar nicht beachtet.

Andererseits, wer höflich, oder lustig fragt bekommt von mir alles Umsonst.
(mit keinem *Nichtsammelberuf* kann man die Unkosten des Lernens wieder reinholen)

Mit Grüßen


----------



## rushrage (23. Juli 2009)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Ich gebe gern und immer Tg den ich möchte ja was haben,allerdings ist es auch genau umgekehrt.
> 
> Warum soll man auch die leute für ihre Hilfsbereitschaft nicht endlohnen.
> 
> ...



da gibts aus meiner hinsicht nichts mehr hinzuzufügen


----------



## HærDalis (23. Juli 2009)

ich halte es so, daß ich fuer erbrachte leistungen durchaus bereit bin 
ein "kleines" _*trinkgeld*_ springen zu lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ob fuers porten, fuers oeffnen von verschlossenen kisten oder wasauchimmer, 
ein kleiner obulus schmerzt mich nicht und ist meistens auch angemessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(und wer weiß wann ich mal wieder hilfe brauche, also ist das ganze zwar nicht 
ganz uneigennuetzig doch die vorteile wiegen mehr als die nachteile (goldverlust!?!)



> *Taschengeld bekommen meine Kinder.*



wer redet denn von taschengeld (ja ich weiß, daß das viele so sagen)


> Jemand der eine Dienstleistung erwartet (habe 6 Berufe mit verschiedenen Chars ausgeskillt) und dafür TG anbietet,
> wird von mir gar nicht beachtet.


du hast ein eigenartiges soziales verhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jemanden zu ignorieren weil er 
dir ein *t*rink*g*eld anbietet damit du fuer einen (oder zweioderdrei....)tastendruck 
deine dienste an den mann bringst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja was solls, es gibt solche und solche ^^

MfG


----------



## WeRkO (23. Juli 2009)

Nightalb schrieb:


> Jemand der eine Dienstleistung erwartet (habe 6 Berufe mit verschiedenen Chars ausgeskillt) und dafür TG anbietet,
> wird von mir gar nicht beachtet.



Check ich nicht, du hast Festpreise und wenn dir jmd als Dank dazu noch ein Trinkgeld anbietet ignorierst du ihn? Wäre ja so als wenn der Kellner im Rastaurant zu mir sagt "Wenn du mir Trinkgeld gibst kannste dich allein bedienen."  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceset (23. Juli 2009)

Ein "Trinkgeld" kann man nicht verlangen, denn Trinkgeld ist eine freiwillige Leistung.

Ich persönlich gebe grundsätzlich einen Obolus für Dienstleistungen.


----------



## HærDalis (23. Juli 2009)

Ceset schrieb:


> Ein "Trinkgeld" kann man nicht verlangen, denn Trinkgeld ist eine freiwillige Leistung.
> Ich persönlich gebe grundsätzlich eine Obolus für Dienstleistungen.


also es gibt gelegenheiten da ist ein trinkgeld im preis (den man zu zahlen hat
, zb. im ausland (da hab ich es schon gesehen)) schon mit drin ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
du hast jedoch recht, ein trinkgeld ist eine kann option (genauso wie spenden) daher 
ist es vielleicht ein wenig ungluecklich formuliert (also mit dem verlangen des tg)
doch kann man ja nur der hoeflichkeit wegen davon ausgehen, daß man eine kleinig-
keit erhaelt (ob in gold oder in items ist da relativ wur....) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG

edit:
tg als taschengeld darzustellen find ich schon ein wenig amuesant  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## Greg09 (23. Juli 2009)

Sicher darf man TG verlangen.
obs man GERNE hergebt ist verschieden^^


----------



## HellsBells90 (23. Juli 2009)

ich finde tg sollte man nich verlangen

es sollte selbstverständlich sein, dass man was bekommt

(Beispiel:
Wenn ein kellner von mir in einem restaurant trinkgeld verlangt, bekommt er keins.

Ich gebe Nur Trinkgeld, wenn...
... es mir geschmeckt hat 
... und/oder die bedienung freundlich war

bei ersterem würde ich überhaupt nicht bezahlen, wenn das essen kalt ist oder das steak nicht medium ist so wie ich es bestellt habe usw.)

in wow wird dieses tg vorrausgesetzt, was ich persönlich dreist finde

wie gesagt, es sollte so sein wie oben beschrieben im rl.


----------



## WeRkO (23. Juli 2009)

Greg09 schrieb:


> Sicher darf man TG verlangen.
> obs man GERNE hergebt ist verschieden^^



Nö! Jeder der bei mir Tg verlangt wird vorgemerkt und hat dann bei mir (und in meiner Gilde) Nachteile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn du als Kellner im RL z.b. von Kunden tg VERLANGST wirst du deinen Job ganz schnell los sein.


----------



## Annovella (23. Juli 2009)

"Ja" und "Ja". Es gehört sich einfach, TG zu geben, erwarten kann man es auch.


----------



## Devastorius (23. Juli 2009)

also ich geb immer tg.. Je wertvoller das ding iss desto mehr..

Beim chopper zb 150g, Oder für uldu rezepte herstellen 50g und sonst imemr 2-5 kommt drauf an was zu machen iss..


----------



## HellsBells90 (23. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Nö! Jeder der bei mir Tg verlangt wird vorgemerkt und hat dann bei mir (und in meiner Gilde) Nachteile
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/sign


----------



## FakeEpix (23. Juli 2009)

Ich gebe immer Tg, wenn ich etwas herstelle oder vz dann muss man mir kein Tg geben da freu ich mich schon über ein gratis Skillpunkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atomhamster (23. Juli 2009)

Also ich persöhnlich gebe für alle dienstleistungen gerne tg. 
Wie hoch es ist richtet sich nach dem wert und der höflichkeit der spieler- wenn eiener z.B. sagt das tg freiwillig ist gibts mehr^^.
Ich hab vor kurzem zum beispiel 50g für ein 80er schneiderteil gegeben.
Ich denke wenn sich einer die zeit nimmt für mich was zu machen verdient er auch eine entlohnung, is im RL ja auch so und
für mich gehört es einfach dazu tg zu geben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich selbst verlange für meine dienstleistungen nicht zwingend tg- freue mich allerdings wenn ich welches bekomme,
da es meiner meinung nach einfach zum anstand gehört wenn man von (fremden!) leuten was verlangt auch zu bezahlen.
Für gildenmitglieder und freunde sind solche gefälligkeiten natürlich umsonst- is im RL ja auch so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Allerdings überleg ich mir zukünftig fürs porten grundsätzlich tg zu verlangen, da man in vielen städten regelrecht mit portanfragen
zugeschüttet wird und nach getaner arbeit oft nichtmal ein "danke" hört- was mich schon negativ berührt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps: Für mich ist es übrigens edal ob ich 50s oder 50g tg bekommen, es kommt mir vielmehr auf den willen, die gehste an.
Ich gen eigentlich immer gern mehr tg- wenn ich nicht gerade knapp bei kasse bin.


----------



## Larmina (23. Juli 2009)

Ich geb TG an Fremde, und freu mich natürlich auch über TG von Fremden, die Leute auf meiner FL von denen nehm ich kein TG an auch wenn wir es uns immer gegenseitig anbieten^^

UUUUUUUND: Ich steh im eröffnungspost yay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 19Chico73 (23. Juli 2009)

Ich gebe auch immer gerne und ungefragt TG und freu mich natürlich auch, wenn ich selbst eins bekomme.

An einen TG Geber erinnert man sich und stellt demjenigen beim nächsten mal auch gerne wieder etwas her.
Vieleicht sogar mit dem Hinweis das man es dieses mal stecken lassen kann. 

Etwas Kurioses habe ich neulich erlebt.
Ich suchte im Handelschannel einen Schneider, der mir die Schwarztuchrobe herstellen konnte. Mats und TG vorhanden schrieb ich.
Da meldeten sich 2 und überboten sich gegenseitig mir ein TG geben zu dürfen.
Am Ende bekam ich die Schwarztuchrobe + 50 G TG .


----------



## Tendo (23. Juli 2009)

TG nehmen und auch geben gehört dazu. Aber es sollte im Rahmen bleiben und der Leistung angemessen.
Also für ein Portal vom Mage 20g zu verlangen ist in meinen Augen Wucher, würde ich auch nie unterstützen sowas.
Aber ich habe auch schon 200g TG an einen Schmied gezahlt, der mir einen Gürtel geschmiedet hat. Das Rezept gab es zu diesem Zeitpunkt erst einmal auf dem Server. Klingt viel, aber Angebot und Nachfrage regeln nun mal den Preis. Ich fand es aber auch ok. 
Als VZ bakm ich damals auch 50-100g für eine Mungo-VZ weil ich zeitlang der einzige war der Mungo verzaubern konnte.


----------



## neo1986 (23. Juli 2009)

Wenn der jenige nett war und mich nicht irgent wie beschissen hat gebe ich tg wenn er mürich.....ist kann er es sich sonst wo hinstecken.


----------



## Valkron (24. Juli 2009)

Ja und Ja!
Denn wie schon von gerdmobach gesagt, die Person nimmt sich Zeit für DICH und Zeit ist Geld und Geld....(usw.)


----------



## paparon (24. Juli 2009)

Halte TG für selbstverständlich. Schließlich nutze ich das Angebot und die Zeit eines anderen Spielers. Auch wenn es nur Sekunden sind.


----------



## Natsumee (24. Juli 2009)

TG kann man nicht verlangen aber erwarten schon wieso nicht? Ich gebe immer TG je nach dem was ich möchte 5-15g ist net viel aber reicht doch.

@Paparon gibts du auch Trinkgeld wenn du was Trinken gehst oder Einkaufen e.t.c.?^^


----------



## xx-elf (24. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> TG kann man nicht verlangen aber erwarten schon wieso nicht? Ich gebe immer TG je nach dem was ich möchte 5-15g ist net viel aber reicht doch.
> 
> @Paparon gibts du auch Trinkgeld wenn du was Trinken gehst oder Einkaufen e.t.c.?^^



Also wenn ich was ~trinken~ gehe gebe ich immer Tg, meist viel zu viel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (24. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Also wenn ich was ~trinken~ gehe gebe ich immer Tg, meist viel zu viel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das selbe Problem hab ich auch =/


----------



## paparon (24. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> TG kann man nicht verlangen aber erwarten schon wieso nicht? Ich gebe immer TG je nach dem was ich möchte 5-15g ist net viel aber reicht doch.
> 
> @Paparon gibts du auch Trinkgeld wenn du was Trinken gehst oder Einkaufen e.t.c.?^^




Wenn ich mal was trinken gehe ja. Und beim einkaufen kommts immer auf die Bedienung an.


----------



## Natsumee (24. Juli 2009)

paparon schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal was trinken gehe ja. Und beim einkaufen kommts immer auf die Bedienung an.



naja bei euch mit dem Euro würde ich mir das auch überlegen zu warten bis ich so 1, 2 und 5 cent münzen kriege ich rege mich jedesmal über diese dinger auf -.-

naja beim einkaufen gebe ich nie Trinkgeld... wenn ich was essen gehe oder so kommt drauf an ^^


----------



## xx-elf (24. Juli 2009)

Für manche Berufszweige z.B. Kellner oder Friseure ist Tg, sogar ein wichtiger Teil des Gehalts.

aber ganz ehrlich, wenn mir nen gildi/freund/etc. was vz oder umgekehrt, dann ist Tg eigt. nicht nötig.

Aber sonst finde ich es schon ok, er muss dir ja nichts vz/herstellen und der hat seinen Beruf ja mühsam hochgeskillt und viel Gold dafür ausgegeben, soll er auch was dafür haben.


----------



## Apfelbrot (24. Juli 2009)

Das gehört schlicht und einfach zum "Handeln"

Lg
Apfelbrot


----------



## Bergerdos (24. Juli 2009)

Ich weiß nicht warum sich alle an dem Begriff "Trinkgeld" hochziehen, das hat sich in WOW mit einer ganz anderen Bedeutung eingebürgert als das bei einem Kellner der Fall ist.

Außerdem bezahlt man keinesfalls die Zeit die ein Schneider oder Verzauberer für die Herstellund oder verzauberung braucht, das sind ja nur 5 Sekunden oder so. Du zahlst ein "TG" für den aufwand - ob zeitlich oder Finanziell - die erfür die Beschaffung des Rezeptes gebraucht hat, und für den Ausbildungsstand. Berufe bis auf Max Skill zu bringen ist sauteuer, mein Priester hat unmengen Gold in Verzauberkunst gesteckt und er hat nicht wirklich was davon, besonders weil er auf lvl 76 stehen geblieben ist ^^
Gerade Verzauberkunst als Beispiel. die kleinen verzauberungen braucht kein Mensch, also bist Du gezwungen zum Skillen entweder Deine eigenen Sachen zu verzaubern (20 x Beweglichkeit auf xy zaubern) oder jemandem das zu schenken. Um eine kleine Verzauberung zu machen mußt Du 3-4 grüne Rüstungen entzaubern. Nicht-Verzauberer stellen die grünen Sachen ins AH und verdienen damit Geld, der Verzauberer verzichtet auf ca. 10 Gold Erlös und entzaubert die Sachen um sich als Priester Beweglichkeit auf Armschienen zu machen. Bringt zwar nix gibt aber einen Skillpunkt.
Mit höherem Level wird das ganze dann teurer, Du brauchst immernoch 3-4 Grüne Sachen für eine Verzauberung, also einen Skillpunkt aber die grünen Sachen aus BC haben schon einen AH-Wert von 5-6 Gold.
Verzauberugnen verkaufen - als Rollen oder direkt - kann man erst mit Skill 400 und höher und Geld verdienen kann man damit auch nicht, die Preise im AH sind zum Teil unter dem Preis für die benötigten Splitter.
Wenn man irgendwann auf Skill 450 ist kann man seltene Rezepte für Traumsplitter. Normale Rezepte kosten 4, die Armschienenverz. kostet sogar 10 Traumsplitter. Traumsplitter kosten bei uns im AH so 50-80 Gold, also hat die Verzauberung einen Preis von 500-800 Gold. Wenn ich nur 5 Gold von jedem bekomme muß ich mindestens 100 Leuten die Armschienen verzaubern um nur die Rezeptkosten wieder reinzubekommen

Wenn dann einer der 80 level lang seine grünen Sachen im AH verkauft hat kommt und sagt "ich soll noch Trinkgeld geben für 10 Sekunden Arbeit" dann ist der sofort auf meiner Ignor-Liste.


----------



## Sir Wagi (24. Juli 2009)

Man darf TG verlangen bzw. erwarten ... Wer was anderes sagt, hat irgendwie irgendwas aus igendeinem Grund nich begriffen ...

Zeit ist Gold ! Nimmt jemand die Zeit eines anderen in Anspruch, ist TG durchaus gerechtfertigt ...

Und ja: Ich gebe gerne TG !



Bergerdos schrieb:


> Außerdem bezahlt man keinesfalls die Zeit die ein Schneider oder Verzauberer für die Herstellund oder verzauberung braucht, das sind ja nur 5 Sekunden oder so. Du zahlst ein "TG" für den aufwand - ob zeitlich oder Finanziell - die erfür die Beschaffung des Rezeptes gebraucht hat, und für den Ausbildungsstand.


So sieht´s aus und nich anders ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (24. Juli 2009)

Sir schrieb:


> Man darf TG verlangen bzw.



Boah, ich find selber quoten ja arrogant, aber 


WeRkO schrieb:


> Nö! Jeder der bei mir Tg verlangt wird vorgemerkt und hat dann bei mir (und in meiner Gilde) Nachteile
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Dabow (24. Juli 2009)

Erwarten oder Verlangen : Nein

Ich zahle jedoch gerne für den Dienst ... sofern derjenige auch nett zu mir war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## __FL3X (24. Juli 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man immer TG geben, alleine um die Leistung seines Gegenübers zu würdigen.
Selbst erwartet man natürlich auch eine kleine Entlohnung.

"Wie man in den Wald hinein ruft, so kommt es zurück."


----------



## fr4nkyz (24. Juli 2009)

huhuz,

mein Persönlicher Verzauberer ^.^ kriegt von mir für jede Verzauberung 100g
so das sind 100g wo man am Tag über 300g machen kann wenn man Zeit
hat für die ganzen Dailys - also die 100g stören nicht wirklich weil man ja nicht
24/7 sich nach Lust und Laune Verzauberungen drauf machen lässt...

und noch dazu ich bin Mage und ich krieg auch für jedes Portal
zwischen 5-20g - ich erwarte es nich sondern inv in Grp und Portal auf,
so meist geht dann Handelsfenster auf und derjenige gibt mir das
Gold eben von sich aus.


----------



## SchildDruide (24. Juli 2009)

Ich finde tg sollte schon immer dabei sein, denn ich meine wofür levelt man seinen Handwerksberuf?
Vorallem sind diese Berufe schwer zu skillen und wenn man dann mal seine Schmiedekunst auf 440 gebracht hat und die ganzen Rezept für nen Titanstahlzerstörer usw kauft; sind die noch lange nicht umsonst, denn ein son Rezept kostet schon um die 15Gold.
Zum Thema Juwelieren: Natürlich sind da die Sachen mit den käuflichen Rezepten, aber was ist mit zb. den glatten Herbstglimmer(+16crit) oder dem runenbeschriebenen Scharlachrubin(+16Zaubermacht)?
Das sind beides Edelsteine, wofür man bei einer Fraktion Ehrfürchtig sein muss!
Also finde ich gehört sich so eine Arbeit auch entlohnt, außer wenn man für nen Gildi etwas herstellt


----------



## Bremgor (24. Juli 2009)

kann SchildDruide nur vollkommen zustimmen. Oft frag ich mich selbst, warum ich einen Beruf wie Schmiedekunst auf 450 skillen sollte, was sehr teuer ist, wenn man nur ca. 10 gegenstände herstellt, die man braucht und dann ist der beruf unnütz. Also versucht man die skillkosten noch etwas reinzubekommen und deshalb ist tg gerechtfertigt. Auch wenn manche Leute es mit dem tg etwas übertreiben, wie z.b. 20g + 18saronitbarren für das herstellen einen titanstahlzerstörers zu geben(die mats hatte die andere Person gegeben). Aber egal, der Schmied freut sich drüber^^ Und Gildis gebe ich, wenn ich was von ihnen bekommen hab auch meistens ein kleines tg bzw. 2stücke bufffood


----------



## Cemesis (24. Juli 2009)

Naja an den ganzen Egos unter euch, zieht euch mal nen Beruf hoch der sau viel Gold und Zeit verschlingt, dann währt ihr auch froh wenn man wenigstens 5g für nen Stein erwarten darf.

Und der super schlaue vergleich mit Kellner im RL dürfen ja auch nix erwarten is ja mal echt lachhatft! Zwanghafte gleichstellung ohne Sinn und Verstand! Erstens sind wir hier immer noch im SPIEL, 5g ist auf Level 80 absolut nichts, selbst für eine Daily gibts knapp 3x soviel als Belohnung und außerdem hat der/die besagte Kellner/in den Laden wohl nicht selbst aufgebaut oder? Ist immerhin noch ne Angestellte und wenn mans genau Betrachtet ist im Spiel das AH mein Angestellter und der verlangt beim reinstellen der Steine selbst eine Horror Gebühr. Und jetzt fangt nicht an mit: ..aber Verzauberer... blala sülz.. ich red von allgemeinen Handwerk.

Und an den Superprofis unter euch die gleich mit Ignore drohen wenn man nen TG erwarten will, na und wayne? Wer seid ihr? Mich interessierts absolut nicht, ihr steuert auch nur ein Pixelhaufen durch die Gegend mit aufgeblähten Sack und meint im Leben was erreicht zu haben.

Aber andersrum, durch solche Aussagen, ist mir allerdings schon lange bekannt das es solche Egoisten, ist bei mir schon lange der /2 auf ignore. Wenn Abends der channel vollgepammt wird das nen Juwe und/oder ein Schmied gesucht wird, schmunzel ich im Stillen. Sollen sie doch suchen und nen anderen Dummen finden aber vielleicht is das einer der doch TG gibt aber wayne... soll er suchen hat er diesen Egof**** zu verdanken.


----------



## pmolurus (24. Juli 2009)

tg geben gehört für mich einfach zum guten "ton" ok spiel auch auf einem Rp-server wo die freundlichkeit teilweise einfach höher ist wie auf normalen servern (eigene erfahrung)
geb immer so um die 5-10 g tg für kleinigkeiten


----------



## Panaku (24. Juli 2009)

also ich finde es kommt immer darauf an:

-wenn ich jemanden braucht der mir einen stein schleift hängt es davon ab was für ein stein es ist, bei nem stein der im ah 2g kostet zahl ich natürlich keine 5g tg, aber bei nem scharlachrubin der im ah 60-80g kostet zahl ich dann schon 5g oder für die beinrüstung oder ewige gürtelschnalle. Allgemein zahl ich bei sachen die etwas mehr wert sind grundsätzlich 5-15g tg

-für portal zahl ich immer 1g und verlange dann auch immer 1g, und das finde ich völlig in ordnung

-bei dem gürtel aus ulduar hab ich kein problem ein tg von 100g für die herstellung zu zahlen, aber wenn der typ dann sagt ich soll 700g zahlen dann kann er das vergessen das selbe bei ulduar enchants

-aber ich finde das tg hängt auch vom "service" ab: wenn der typ erst noch 15min bg macht bevor er kommt, dann kann er wohl kaum für diese leistung ein tg verlangen, aber wenn jemand für mich extra von dala in eine hauptstadt kommt, weil mein h-stone grad cd hat dann zahl ich dem meistens 15g+



> Der Kellner wird für seinen Beruf bezahlt. Er bekommt Lohn.
> Wenn er dann seinen Job gut macht, freundlich und schnell ist, beim Kunden gut ankommt, bekommt er meist, auf seinen Lohn obendrauf!, ein TRINKGELD.
> Dieses Trinkgeld bekommt er vom Gast auf freiwilliger Basis!
> 
> Wenn dieser Kellner aber von vorn herein an einen Tisch kommt und dem Gast sagt: "Du, ich erwarte/verlange aber ein Trinkgeld!", dann wird er meist keins bekommen und bei seinem Chef ist er höchstwahrscheinlich auch bald auf "ignore"....



also es gibt durchaus länder in denen tg pflicht ist, in irland ist man verpflichtet 10% der rechnung als trinkgeld zu zahlen


aber im großen und ganzen hast du schon recht, trinkgeld ist deutschland freiwillig und das auch auf deutschen servern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cemesis (24. Juli 2009)

@Cyl

Ok, dann hab ich wohl was durcheinander gebraucht. Ich schreib auch immer TG wenn ich eigendlich Gebühr meine. Kommt wohl daher das man im /2 immer nur TG liest wie z.b Biete <Beruf> gegen Mats & TG. Gemeint ist wohl Gebühr und hat sich wohl eingebürgert. Naja egal im Endeffekt sind dennoch die Leute die nix geben wollen aus oben besagten Gründen und daran halte ich fest. Und ja, es gibt auch diese, die Leute auf Ignore hauen wenn man eine "Gebühr" verlangt weil sie der Meinung sind, man verdient eh schon genug mit den Verkauf von Rohmaterial usw. Ich hab schon oft solche Disskussionen mitverfolgt. Auf Seite 8 dieses Threats:



Bergerdos schrieb:


> Wenn dann einer der 80 level lang seine grünen Sachen im AH verkauft hat kommt und sagt "ich soll noch Trinkgeld geben für 10 Sekunden Arbeit" dann ist der sofort auf meiner Ignor-Liste.



Ob jetzt wirklich TG gemeint ist oder Gebühr, wenn man solch eine Begründung angibt wieso er auf Ignore jemanden versetzt klingt das für mich wie ob er überhaupt nichts geben will, weil er eben der Meinung oder Glauben ist das er schon genug verdient durch erlös grüner Items im AH.. was mir allerdings die Frage aufdrängt woher er wissen will das er das wirklich tut?

Achja und mit der Pisa hab ich schon lange nix mehr am Hut es sind nur die Erfahrungen die mich zu solch einer Meinung treiben. Ich hab ehrlich gesagt die Schnauze voll und ich bin von niemanden abhängig. Raiden geh ich nicht weil ich aus Beruflichen Gründen nicht kann aber das ist meine Sache!


----------



## Crighton (24. Juli 2009)

wenn jemand zeit für mich investiert, soll er auch ein tg bekommen.

beispiel: ein mage aus meiner gilde kann Muster: Schärpe der uralten Kraft. damals war das muster noch recht selten. weil ich genug gold habe und er immer knapp bei kasse ist, habe ich ihm 200g tg gegeben.

mein tg richte ich immer nach gewichtung des items, das ich dadurch bekomme. die schärpe ist ein endgameitem, wofür ich gerne ein wenig investiere.


----------



## OMGlooool (24. Juli 2009)

HAHA Ich hab einmal im /2 nen vz gesucht, danach hat auch direkt jemand gepostet.
Ich hab gesagt was Ich haben möchte.
"kk"
Shift-linksklick auf den Namen... Arena von Nagrand...
"wann biste denn fertig da?"
"ja gleich nur noch eben die arena hier"
Shift-linksklick... Ruinen von lordaeron
3 Arenen später stand er dann endlich vor der Bank und verzaubert mir meine Stiefel.
Ich habe Ihm natürlich KEIN Trinkgold gegeben. Warum auch wenn er mich warten lässt?

Aber der Höhepunkt war ein ganz erbostes: "NORMALERWEISE GIBT MAN TG!"
"Na dann komm her wenn du so drauf abfährst"
"Nein Ich bin doch kein Bettler"
"Ich verzauber dir nur nie wieder was!"

Tja selfowned... Normalerweise reißen sich die Leute nicht so drum auf meiner ignore zu stehen.


----------



## Pyrobs (24. Juli 2009)

Naja also verlangen kann man es meiner Meinung nach nich. Erwarten vielleicht. Allerdings sollte man auch mit einberechnen dass Erwartungen oft entäuscht werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich für meinen Teil gebe wirklich immer TG. Wie andere schon sagten, is das für mich wie in einem Restaurant. 
Wieviel hängt hierbei von der Leistung und meiner Finanzen ab. Aber bisschen was springt da immer bei raus.


----------



## Pommesbude2 (24. Juli 2009)

Voldsom schrieb:


> Ich stell mir das grad vor wie die Bedienung durch das Gasthaus schreit: "Service nur gegen TG" ^^



Ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kellner ruft: Verkaufe Essen kostenlos für die Zutaten und TG!!!111


BTT: Ich erwarte Trinkgeld, gebe aber auch entsprechend Trinkgeld.
Ich gebe immer zwischen 5-10 Gold. Alles darüber ist ne Spende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalfi (24. Juli 2009)

Also ich hab mal beides mit 'JA' beantwortet - wobei ich das erste 'JA' nur für erwarten gilt, denn verlangen finde ich kann man es nicht. 

Habe mit meinen Chars: Vz, Juwe, Schmied, Ingi, Kräuter, Bergbau, Kürschner, Angeln, Kochen, 1.Hilfe 450 Leder 443, Inschrift, Alchi 225 und hatte Schneidern auch schon auf 449 vor Juwe und ich nehme gerne TG gebe noch lieber TG aber ich verlange nie welches. 

Wenn ich Berufe Poste dann mit dem Hinweis TG ist gern gesehn aber net notwendig und meistens sind 5 -10g trotzdem im Fenster.


----------



## Benrok (24. Juli 2009)

Ich gebe immer TG.
Ich erwarte zwar keins aber es kommt wirklich sehr selten vor, dass ich nichts bekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draki/Jaba (24. Juli 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> [Insert Random Bullshit]....
> Nur weil die ganze WoW-Jugend zu doof ist zwischen Trinkgeld (TG) und Entlohnung/Bezahlung für Dienstleistung zu unterscheiden, wird aus einem Fehler kein richtiger Sachverhalt. Auch wenn es sich, bescheuerter Weise, bei der WoW-spielenden PISA Generation so eingebürgert hat.
> 
> [Insert even more Bullshit]




Sagm mal, bist du Beamter? Du reitest hier auf der Beschreibung der Belohnung rum, das ist schon nicht mehr normal. Die gesamte Community weiss den Begriff richtig zu deuten und ejder weiss was unter TG zu verstehen ist.

Nimmt man es wirklich genau, ist es richtig, es ist eine Entlohnung, kein Trinkgold.

Aber ist auch sowas von egal, wie es genannt wird. Also beruhig dich mal und komm mal runter!


----------



## aufgeraucht (24. Juli 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Es geht um das TRINKGELD verlangen! Ein TRINKGELD *KANN* man gar nicht verlangen, denn wenn man etwas verlangt ist es eine ENTLOHNUNG.


Was ziehst du dich so furchtbar an dem Wort Trinkgeld hoch? Dieses Wort hat sich nunmal bei WoW eingebürgert. GEMEINT (ich will auch mal Caps!!) ist damit nunmal oft ein kleines Entgelt.

Aber wenn dich das wirklich so über alle Maßen ärgert, übersetze TG mit Taschengeld statt Trinkgeld.
Darauf gibts einen Anspruch (diverse Quellen)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crocell (24. Juli 2009)

Trinkgeld ist freiwillig und sollte nicht als ein bestimmter Wert gelten.

Ich hab eine Nachfrage an eine Verzauberung, finde auch schnell jemanden der das kann. Dieser möchte aber die Mats dafür haben, kein Problem, ich besorge die Mats.

Das einzige, was besagter Verzauberer nun machen muss ist, die Mats zu nehmen und den Gegenstand zu verzaubern, mehr nicht.

Dafür, dass dieser in der Zeit einen gewissen Ausfall hat, weil er z.B. in der Zeit nichts machen kann (weil er auf mich wartet) gibt es eine kleine Entschädigung, halt ein kleines Trinkgeld.

Je nachdem wie die "Angebotler" (nenne ich das einfach einmal so) rüber kommen, umso mehr TG gebe ich ihnen.
Sind sie so nett und kommen nach IF, wenn ich die Mats kaufen bin und mein Ruhestein CD hat? Warten diese in Dalaran auf mich bis der CD weg ist?


Ebenso sehe ich das als Schurke selbstverändlich an, wenn jemand mich höflich fragt ob ich ihm eine Truhe öffne, das ich dieses auch mache, kostenlos versteht sich.
TG ist dann nicht notwenig, nehme ich dann aber auch gerne an, aber ich verhandel nicht erst einen Preis so wie viele das gerne hätten.


----------



## Maxugon (24. Juli 2009)

Jeder hilft jedem , kostenlos


----------



## Carambula (24. Juli 2009)

hy leute
bin auch der meinung, dass an tg nichts auszusetzen ist, schließlich hat man ins skillen auch recht viel zeit investiert und wenn man was zum anziehen will, würdigt man mit nem kleinen tg wenigstens den "handwerker".
ich persönlich gebe auch gerne tg eher zu viel als zu wenig, da ich mir n haufen zeit erspare z.B. zur mage portal oder im moment einfach zu faul bin. wie schon der TE gesagt hat, es ist eine kleine würdigung an den, der sich die zeit genommen hat um einem etwas herzustellen durch ne inze zu ziehen oder n port zu erstellen zumal erspart man sich ja meist ne winzigkeit, wenn man sich die mats ausm ah zieht oder die farmt und dann nur mehr nen hilfsbereiten berufskundigen finden muss, der es einem herstellen kann.

greez


----------



## pmolurus (24. Juli 2009)

OMGlooool schrieb:


> HAHA Ich hab einmal im /2 nen vz gesucht, danach hat auch direkt jemand gepostet.
> Ich hab gesagt was Ich haben möchte.
> "kk"
> Shift-linksklick auf den Namen... Arena von Nagrand...
> ...




also anhand was du da schreibst kann mein dein iq+ niveau ablesen und das ganz genau. Solche leute landen bei mir grundsätzlich auf der schönen igno liste
hm lass raten du spielst auf einem pvp server?


----------



## pieterich (24. Juli 2009)

Zippso schrieb:


> Weder gebe , noch verlange ich TG , es ist in so einem Spiel einfach sinnlos. Ich mein , die Leute kaufen doch schon die zum Teil sauteuren Mats , und dann auch noch Geld dafür verlangen das sie direkt neben einem stehen und es sofort herstellen können?


 

Also mal ehrlich,deine einstellung ist zwar nobel aber mehr auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ein beislpiel. : du kaufst die eine sauteure küche kannst aber nicht aufbauen.es kommt jemand der es kann uns soll es umsonst machen ?? nur weil du ja schon diese sauteure küche gekauft hast ?? meinst du den interessiert was es gekostet hat ? er verkauft seine fähigkeit an dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und anders ist es im spiel auch nicht.

wollte dich nicht beleidigen aber das ist halt überall so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pieterich (24. Juli 2009)

eins noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich gehe davon aus das mit TG nicht taschengeld (trinkgeld) gemeint. es hat sich einfach in wow eingebürgert als info für den " kunden" das das was er haben möchte nicht umsonst hergestellt wird. was meiner meinung völlig legitim ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
es ist halt überall so das man eine dienstleistung angemessen bezahlt. mehr nicht.


----------



## Kiefa (24. Juli 2009)

Laurefine schrieb:


> Wie heißt es so schön: " Zeit ist Geld "
> 
> 
> Wenn ich jmd was herstelle und er gibt mir kein TG, frag ich nach, und krieg auch was. Aber was ich garnicht leiden kann, wenn andere sagen, bin knapp an Kasse.



als ich noch nicht solange gespielt hatte wollte ich für meinen Krieger (damals 30) Kreuzfahrer auf meine Waffe haben (das war mein main) daraufhin frage ich im /2 ob mir jemand das verzaubern kann (hatte die mats von nem freund) darauf hin meldetr sich sofort einer dieser musste allerdings aus shat nach darnassus kommen ihc lass es mir also verzaubern und gebe ihm 2,50g TG weil auf der stufe hat man einfach nicht soviel Gold und dann sagt der mir das es eine unverschämtheit ist sowenig zu geben und das er jetzt seinen Ruhestein für 2,50g verschwendet hat BlaBlaBla ich daraufhin meine das das mein main ist und ich halt wirklich nicht viel habeund so aber der heult weiter rum.
Mit dem ergebnis das er mich auf Igno hat und ich ihn


----------



## HærDalis (24. Juli 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Entschuldige, aber das stimmt nicht.
> In vielen Ländern wird ein "Bedienungsgeld" auf der Rechnung verlangt, das hat nichts mit Trinkgeld zu tun.
> Findige (etwa französiche) Geldgeier haben zb ein "Besteckgeld" erfunden... reine Abzocke, wie man es auch nennt. Allerdings haben diese Beutelschneidereien immer noch nichts mit dem Tip (Trinkgeld) zu tun.
> ... ... ...


ich zitiere mich mal selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


HærDalis schrieb:


> *also es gibt gelegenheiten da ist ein trinkgeld im preis* (den man zu zahlen hat
> , zb. im ausland (da hab ich es schon gesehen)) schon mit drin ist
> 
> 
> ...


es steht dann meist auf der ersten seite oder irgendwo sichtbar zum nachlesen, 
daß ein trinkgeld im preis mit drin ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (kann natuerlich sein, daß ich immer in den falschen 
resturants essen war ^^ interessanterweise sind in diesen resturants allerdings die bedienungen sehr 
freundl. und zuvorkommend gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch der rest hat gepasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

wie gesagt, ich geb (idr.) immer nen "groschen", schon (wie bereits gesagt) aus dem grund
das ich nicht weiß ob und wann ich wieder einmal seine "hilfe" in anspruch nehmen moechte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wie man den obulus nennt ist dann zumind. egal.
(ob taschengeld, trinkgeld, trinkgold o.O, gebuehr, lohn oderwasauchimmer) sich an sowas hoch-
zuziehen ist irgendwie albern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was solls,... ... ... 

MfG


----------



## Ciquo (24. Juli 2009)

in der gilde läuft alles ohne tg, die mats spendiert ja meist die bank, dafür bekommen die leute halt besondere rezepte. 
ansonsten ist es für mich selbstverständlich tg zu geben, bei seltenen sachen auch gerne mal etwas mehr. 
aber ich verlange es auch. ich weiss nicht wer von den leuten, die sich weigern für eine vz tg zu geben mal vz hochgeskillt hat, da steckt ne menge gold drinne...
naja mats wieder in die hand drücken und weiter auf die suche nach nem doofen schicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg

Ciquo


----------



## Castro (24. Juli 2009)

Das so genannte " Trinkgeld " ist ja im eigentlichen Sinne eher eine Bezahlung für eine Dienstleistung die erbracht wird.  Als Beispiel ein Verzauberer , verzaubert euch nicht eure Klamotten weil er grad langeweile hat. Ebenso herstellende Berufe , wie Schneider etc.


----------



## Bral (24. Juli 2009)

Erwartet habe ich als Crafter nie ein TG, ich habe es auch dementsprechend nie verlangt. Wozu auch? Wenn er mir die Mats schon anschleppt musste ich nur noch auf ne Taste drücken und dann eben kurz warten. Wenn mir jmd freiwillig ein oder zwei Gold in die Hand gedrückt hat, als Zeitentschädigung oder ähnliches, habe ich es für gewöhnlich angenommen und mich darüber gefreut.
Ob ich ein TG gegeben habe oder nicht, lag für gewöhnlich an meinem Gegenüber. Die Typen die dann auf die Idee kamen mir quasi befehlen zu wollen ein TG zu bezahlen sind zumeist mit 1 bis 2 silber abgespeist worden. Waren es relative Neulinge und/oder einfach nur nette Leute gab ich auch mal 50g. War eben Situationsbedingt.

Nur sollte KEINER Quasi gezwungen werden ein TG zu entrichten egal wie oder warum. Diese Art der Entlohnung sollte immer auf Freiwilliger Basis erfolgen und eben nur dann wenn der Kunde wirklich zufrieden war, wie eben in einem Restaurant, bei einem Handwerker, Lieferanten oder sonstwas im realen Leben.

Grüße


----------



## Tikume (24. Juli 2009)

Lonesmage schrieb:


> Wenn jemand TRINKGELD (TG) verlangt und sogar einen Preis hinschreibt, gehe ich nicht darauf ein. Denn TG ist freiwillig, und wenn er Kohle dafür will, soll er auch "Preis" und nicht "TG" schreiben. Bei allen anderen: Klar, ist mein Gegenüber nicht der übelste Kotzbrocken, lass ich gerne TG springen. Er hatte die Mühe und ich hab meine Verbesserung.



So ist es. Wobei es sich in Wow im Prinzip um eine Aufwandsentschädigung handelt und ich persönlich zahle halt immer was.
Crafting in Wow war schon immer anspruchslos, schlecht und musste mit Drops konkurrieren.

Das Ergebnis ist halt nun so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (24. Juli 2009)

Ich gebe immer 5g TG und lehne es selber ab.


----------



## Rirrindor (24. Juli 2009)

kommt ganz auf die Situation an. Wenn man was von jemandem asu dem Handelschannel will dürfte der schon TG erwarten und verlangen, ich würd auch nich ne halbe stunde lang meine dienste posten ohne was dafür zu bekommen, wenn dann einer ankommt. Bei Freunden oder Gildenmembern sollte man keins verlangen, aber schon welches geben.


----------



## hackle (24. Juli 2009)

geb auch gerne tg vor allem bei verzauberungen. je nach entchant 5-30g
is haltn kleiner unterschied ob berserker oder 20 hit auf handschuhe.....
es darf eigentlich keiner über tg schimpfen den jeder der einen beruf hochgepusht hat weis das alles mit aufwand bzw kosten verbunden ist


----------



## Crowser19 (24. Juli 2009)

Also:

 wenn ich sowas lese:

Schmiede (z. für mats und TG..

naja türlich ich geb immer TG dazu aber finde es auch nicht sonderlich sympathisch schon im vorraus TG zu verlangen.


----------



## Heronimo (24. Juli 2009)

TheMonky schrieb:


> Trinkgeld ist ja eigentlich eine freiwillige Sache, deshalb finde ich es frech das beim posten immer zu verlangen. Mal abgesehen davon dass einige sowieso eine zweifelhafte Ansicht von Trinkgeld haben. 1g fürs Verzaubern von 3 Items, großes Kino. Ich gebe immer zwischen 5-10g, abhängig vom Gegenstand oder Aufwand...



Natürlich ist Trinkgeld im RL ne freiwillige Sache, aber wie schon gesagt wurde ist das was wir hier in WoW "Trinkgeld" nennen eigentlich der Lohn für die Mühe und die Ausgaben, einen Beruf auf einen bestimmten Skill zu bringen.

Verdeutlichung von Trinkgeld, RL - WoW:

Ein Kellner zahlt nichts extra aus seiner eigenen Tasche um dir was an den Tisch bringen zu dürfen, bzw. um zu lernen wie er dir etwas an den Tisch zu bringen hat.
Außerdem macht er das nicht umsonnst, sondern bekommt Lohn vom Arbeitgeber.
Da wir in WoW unser eigener Chef sind, sollten wir darauf achten das das investierte Geld auch ein Stück weit wieder mal rein kommt.
Einen Beruf auf nen bestimmten Skill zu bringen kostet einiges, selbst wenn man alle Mats selber er farmt.

Das sollte jeder bedenken, der sich etwas herstellen lässt.

Ich gebe immer TG wenn ich mir etwas machen lasse und erwarte es auch von anderen.

Die Ausnahme für mich wäre, wenn ich meinen Beruf voran bringe indem sich fremde Leute, gelbe und orangene Rezepte bauen lassen und die Mats mit bringen.
Dann würde ich nichts verlangen, solange dabei paar Skillpunkte dazu kommen.

Gildenintern oder unter Freunden verlange ich generell nichts. Im Gegenteil, da leg ich gerne noch Mats aus eigener Tasche drauf. 
Nach dem Motto: "Eine Hand wäscht die andere"



MfG, Heronimo. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Levtrona (24. Juli 2009)

TG ist auf jedenfall n Karmamuß find ich!
Ich hatte keinen lust für ein item oder ne verzauberung oder oder! nen neuen beruf zu lernen oder nen twink zu leveln also zahle ich dafür dass n anderer mir seinen dienst anbietet. schließlich kann ich mit dem was ich bekomme etwas anfangen.
oder hat sich schon mal wer was herstellen lassen das er nicht brauchte???
also zahle ich für die ausgewogenheit des universums TG.

p.s. hab das schon in n älteres fredchen geschrieben


----------



## Heronimo (24. Juli 2009)

Crowser19 schrieb:


> Also:
> 
> wenn ich sowas lese:
> 
> ...



Es soll auch nichts sympatischen daran sein, Lohn für etwas zu verlangen, für das man im vorherein etwas investiert hat.
Es ist einfach so, denn keiner hat was zu verschenken, zumindest nicht an fremde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dein Chef runzelt auch nicht die Stirn und sagt "Das ist mir aber nicht sympathisch", wenn du am ende des Monats Geld von ihm haben willst, bzw bei nem Vorstellungsgespräch sagst, das du für deine Arbeit entsprechend entlohnt werden möchtest.^^


----------



## wonder123 (24. Juli 2009)

gerdmobach schrieb:


> Ein Thema was sich lohnt einmal zu diskutieren ist das geben / zahlen von Tg.
> Darf man Tg verlangen ja oder nein und ist dies normal ?
> Daher darf ich als Einleitung zum Thema erst mal Zitieren :
> 
> ...


----------



## Derwen (24. Juli 2009)

ich bin selber magierin und verlange auch tg für portale. aber bei mir ist es freigestellt wieviel man gibt.  jedoch sollte die "portalrune" schon bezahlt werden da man dafür ja auch zahlen muss.

auf meinem realm bin ich eher die günstigste so wie ich das schon erfahren durfte. über diesen ruf bin ich natürlich sehr dankbar und so kann es vorkommen das ich an einem tag schon mal
50g mache nur wegen portale 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Byakko (24. Juli 2009)

Wie wäre es wenn Ihr mal alle für ein paar Stunden nach draussen geht, zum Beispiel in den Wald und dort mal
über die Begriffe die in WoW genutzt werden, gedanken macht?

Es gibt soviele Begriffe die in WoW Zweckentfremdet wurden das es schon fast lächerlich erscheint sich über die eigentliche Bedeutung von Trinkgeld gedanken zu machen. 

In WoW ist TG inzwichen der Arbeitzslohn bzw. die Aufwandsentschädigung.........


Also ja gebe ich gerne und ja ich erwarte es auch.


----------



## Descartes (24. Juli 2009)

Heronimo schrieb:


> Es soll auch nichts sympatischen daran sein, Lohn für etwas zu verlangen, für das man im vorherein etwas investiert hat.
> Es ist einfach so, denn keiner hat was zu verschenken, zumindest nicht an fremde.
> 
> 
> ...


Seit wann ist mein vereinbarter Lohn/Gehalt /was auch immer, meist nach Tarif ein Trinkgeld?

Trinkgeld ist eine freiwillige leistung, wenn mir die erbrachte Leistung gefallen hat (Sympathi)
und wenn mir die leistung nicht gefallen hat (antipathi) geb ich nichts oder halt wenig aus anstand...

Oder ist das bei deiner Arbeit üblich das dein Chef dir nichts oder wenig gibt weil er dich nicht mag?


----------



## krutoi (24. Juli 2009)

Jeckyl schrieb:


> Naja, ich sag mal so, die Spieler die sich dadrüber aufregen, das man TG verlangt, oder soll ich sagen lohn, haben meines erachtens entweder den char bei ebay gekauft oder powerlvln. lassen.
> 
> Fakt ist ein wer mir kein TG gibt kommt bei mir auf ignore, ich skill doch nicht meinen Beruf, damit die Spieler auf meinem server, einen haben der alles machen kann und das auch noch kostenlos.in der gilde wird alles kostenlos hergestellt.
> 
> ...



ok zu allererst ich hab meinen char ganz sicher nicht bei ebay gekauft oder leveln lassen. und ich finde es mindestens genauso unverschämt trinkgeld zu verlangen wie keines zu geben.

scheinbar weist du aber nicht wirklich was trinkgeld überhaupt ist also mal für dich: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trinkgeld

stell dir mal folgende situation vor: du sitzt in einem restaurant und der kellner kommt zu dir aber noch bevor er deine bestellung aufnimmt macht er dir noch klar dass er 20 euro trinkgeld will. was würdest du tun? ich persönlich würde entweder das restaurant verlassen, mich von einem anderen kellner bedienen lassen und dem dann ein ordentliches trinkgeld zustecken oder ich würde den kellner um sein trinkgeld prellen. denn nach trinkgeld zu fragen ist ein no-go.

wer kein trinkgeld gibt ist ein geizkragen aber wer nach trinkgeld fragt ist ein gierling.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (24. Juli 2009)

he @TE.. warum zitierst du mich ungefragt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



an den über mir:

Trinkgeld ist auch vielleicht das falsche Wort. Gebühr oder so trifft es eher.. dann kann man auch sagen "dann such dir jemand anderes"

Als z.B. bei uns aufm Server der erste ne Ulduar-Verzauberung gedroppt bekommen hat, hat er 1000g TG verlangt.. obwohl es 2 IDs später vielleicht jemanden gegeben hat der es für weniger gemacht hätte bzw. im Moment 50g vollkommen ausreichen.

Ich habs ihm aber gern gegeben.. hätte ich auch verlangt wenn ich der Monopolist darin wär. (Okay, ich hab auch genug, da schmerzt das nicht.. warum soll sich nicht jemand an so einer tollen verzauberung bereichern?)


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (24. Juli 2009)

Ich sage es mal so, Trinkgold ist für mich selbsverständlich wenn ich jemandem etwas herstellen soll. Aber ich schreib es nicht (mehr) hin. 
Wenn ich jedoch nichts bekomme, wird dieser Person auch nichts mehr hergestellt (was seit WotlK erst einmal der Fall war). Es hat mich Zeit und Geld gekostet, daher will ich auch eine kleine ''Entschädigung''. Meistens sind es 20-50 Goldmünzen für's schmieden, aber nichtmal von einem 80er würde ich einen so hohen Betrag verlangen. 5 bis 10 Goldmüzen wären schon genug. 
Aber durch das, dass ich es von den Leuten in diesem sinne nicht mehr verlange, renn ich ihnen auch nicht mehr nach. Sprich wenn er oder sie in Orgrimmar steht und ich in Dalaran, müssen sie sich entweder einen Magier suchen der ihnen ein Portal stellt, den Ruhestein cd abwarten oder laufen. Ausnahmen gibt es natürlich, wenn mir die Leute sympatisch erscheinen und sie tatsächlich in ganzen Sätzen schreiben können.


----------



## Kidgun (25. Juli 2009)

also ich spamme folgendes makro im handelschannel: Biete [Juwelenschleifen] an gegen Mats

wenn ich reise sehe ich sehr gerne tg wenn nicht ärgert es mich ein bisschen
wenn derjenige zu mir kommt ist es mir relativ egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


im großen und ganzen finde ich ein Bonus von 5g tg für einen blauen sockel angemessen
je teuer das ist was man verlangt desto mehr tg gebe ich das höchste waren bis jetzt 50g bei meinem Titanstahlzerstörer sonst gebe ich 5-20 je nach material kosten


----------



## Turican (25. Juli 2009)

Laurefine schrieb:


> Wie heißt es so schön: " Zeit ist Geld "




Leute gammeln sovieso nur in der Stadt rum.So machen sie was sinnvolles statt dumm rumzuhüpfen


----------



## Pusillin (27. Juli 2009)

Also ich verlange ein Trinkgeld nur,
wenn ich keinerlei Nutzen für mich selber davontrage, Zeitaufwand habe,
und meinen Gegenüber nichtmal vom Namen her kenne.

Trinkgeld gebe ich grundsätzlich immer,
wenn ich etwas von anderen brauche, egal ob sie selber Nutzen daran haben,
je nach Zeitaufwand sogar mal mehr.

Was mich mal richtig aufgeregt hat:
Ein Stufe 20 Schurke wollte von mir Dolchverzauberungen haben, ohne Tg zu geben.
Dazu sollte ich noch zu ihm nach Sturmwind kommen (die Verzauberungen waren - natürlich - grau).
Bei sowas lehne ich ab, ohne mit mir reden zu lassen.
Der Höhepunkt kam erst noch:
Er wollte nichtmal die Mats bezahlen, ich sollte alles mitbringen.


----------



## Spoonar (27. Juli 2009)

tg erwarten. noe.
gibst du gerne tg? yo.
v_v


----------



## Schnitzi (27. Juli 2009)

Also ich spiele ja selber einen Magier mit den Berufen Schneider und Verzauberkunst.
Für die Portale bin ich schon mit einer Rune glücklich (nicht nur Gold zählt ^.^)
Soll ich aber zum Beispiel von IF nach Exodar kommen um den lvl 5 twink von spieler unbekannt nach dalaran porten, dann vrlange ich doch 1g

Bei den Berufen ist es zu 90% das man immer eine TG bekommt, je nach VZ (die 30 ZM auf waffe VZ aus Molten Core bringt sogar um die 20g) 5-10g und als Schneider auch um die 5-10g

Zum Thema TG geben, hab ich nicht mehr notwendig da ich vor kurzem meinen 5ten 80er hochgelvl´t hab und fast alle berufe hab (ausser kürschner) kann ich mir die sachen super auf ne role VZ´n und an meine Twinks schicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber zuvor war TG geben für mich immer priorität 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gebe gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gn8  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## madmurdock (27. Juli 2009)

Wenn ein Gesuch nicht folgendermassen aussieht:

"Suche <Beruf> für <Item>. Habe Mats + TG"

reagier ich kaum. Ich kann zwar soweit alles aufgrund meiner Twinkanzahl, aber ich habe einfach keine Lust mehr als 20 30 Sekunden Zeit mit einer Tradeaktion zu verschwenden. Noch extra nach Stadt xy zu kommen, damit sich der jenige erst nach dem Posten die Mats besorgt, wo es dann am Ende noch nicht mal Umstandskosten als Dankeschön gibt... OHNE MICH! Wozu gibt es Atlasloot, wowhead, buffed und co?

Auf Sachen wie:

"Suche <Beruf>" oder "Poste ma einer <Beruf" reagier ich zu 0 Prozent, da man hier ja komplett die katze im Sack kauft.


Ich gehe ja auch nicht in eine Bäckerei und lasse mir erst mal 10 Minuten erzählen, was die Bäckerin denn alles so hat um dann doch nichts zu kaufen. Das ist mir die 10 Sekunden Suche im SPellbook einfach nicht wert, wo dann am Ende noch nicht mal was gekauft wird bzw ein "thx" oder ähnliches kommt.


Fazit: Das Gesuch ist entweder sehr präzise formuliert, so dass ich weiss, worauf ich mich einlasse, oder ich ignoriere komplett die suchende Person. Für 0-5g und 10 Minuten Aufwand lauf ich doch nicht durch die Gegend rum.


----------



## Mondokir (27. Juli 2009)

Man hat sich in einem Beruf so hochgerackert und vielleicht mehrere tausend Gold dafür ausgegeben. Irgendwie muss ja das Geld dann wieder reinkommen. 
Ich für meinen Teil gebe gerne Tg und auch nicht zu knapp, weil ich es von den anderen auch erwarte.

mfg


----------



## Frostwölfin (27. Juli 2009)

Als von vorneherein Tringeld zu verlangen, ist unverschämt bis Blödsinn. Wie der Name und der Gebrauch im Alltag schon hergeben, ist es eine gutgemeinte Dankesgabe von einem Kunden/Gast. 

Wenn mir Jemand etwas verzaubert oder herstellt, bekommt er TG erstmal von meiner Seite aus dafür, das er überhaupt so nett war, sich bereit zu erklären (das ist ja nicht selbstverständlich, wie wir wissen ~.~). Zum anderen sowieso, wenn es sich dabei zb um ein Rezept handelt, für das er zb. Ruf farmen musste.

Wenn ein Spieler seine Fertigkeiten schon gegen TG anbietet, verkauft er sie eher ~ ja dann nutzt man das Wort falsch, aber seis drum =)

Irritieren tut mich manchmal leider schon, wieviel TG ich geben soll. Frech könnte man jetzt sagen, derjenige soll froh sein, dass er überhaupt was bekommt - trotzdem.

Als Schurke knacke ich Schliesskassetten grundsätzlich umsonst. Gibt mir we TG ist es okay, von Lowleveln lehne ich es sogar ab. (Ja, könnte auch ein reicher Twink sein, aber das ist mein Prinzip). In den schlechten Ü-Eiern ist ohnehin meistens nur Mist, für den sie dann letzten Endes genau so viel bekommen können, wie das öffnen sie gekostet hat.
Eine Entlohung für das Skillen dieser Fertigkeit will ich nicht. =) Ist meine schurkische Pflicht, das zu können - und mir nutzt es ja auch alle mal was!

Von älteren freue ich mich natürlich über Tg als Anerkennung dafür, das ich mich gemeldet hab. Erwarten tue ich es aber nicht - zwingt mich ja keiner.


----------



## Battlecattle (27. Juli 2009)

Ich habe für a) nein b) ja gestimmt

Trinkgeld verlangen ist dreist, einen Unkostenbetrag zu verlangen berechtigt.
Wenn ich Magier treffe, die ihre 20S Rune mit 5G Trinkgeld versilbern lassen wollen, krieg ich die Motten. (<-Ist mir schon mehrfach passiert)

Ich für meinen Teil verlange nie Trinkgeld, solange mir dafür keine Kosten entstehen.
Kosten oder ein Obulus für Cooldowns sollten natürlich entrichtet werden, aber wenn ein "Kunde" Mats gibt und ich gar noch einen Skillpunkt bekomme, bin ich für meinen Teil damit entlohnt, freue mich umso mehr, wenn ich TG bekomme.

Am besten finde ich immer die Deppen die im Handelschannel dieshier spammen:
"Biete [Hier Beruf einfügen]! Kostenlos, gegen Mats und Trinkgeld!"

Watt nu? Kostenlos oder gegen TG?


----------



## StrangeFabs (27. Juli 2009)

Yay.. mal ganz von dem "Biete [Beruf x] kostenlos gegen Mats" (achja beim Freibier muss ich dann auch den Hopfen mitbringen?) abgesehen - wenn ich jemals "Biete [Beruf x] kostenlos gegen Mats+TG" lese, dann ist Polen aber offen.
Trinkgeld? Letztlich pisst mich doch tatsächlich einer an weil ich ihm fürs Schleifen von einem Stein nichts geben wollte (hab ihm dann 1g reingeschmissen und er ist grummelnd abgezogen). Hallo? Das sind 2-3 Klicks.
Wenn ich mich porten lasse und dann eine Rune rübergebe ist das was völlig anderes und selbstverständlich, schließlich gebe ich dem Ingi auch die Mats wenn ich mir die Chopper bauen lasse (oder das Gold dafür, aber meiner Erfahrung nach finden es die Magier die ich kenne besser wenn sie eine Rune statt Gold bekommen). Wenn ich mir die Chopper aus Rohmaterialien bauen lasse würd ich einen kleinen Bonus ja noch einsehen, aber bei einer Chopper zahlt man ja normalerweise auch so 3-5k drauf.. wegen Aufwand und naja..Statussymbol halt.
Aber für ein schlichtes Schleifen?

Ich bin der Meinung es sollte sich mal der Begriff "Gebühren" im Handelschannel einbürgern, Trinkgeld sollte nicht gefordert oder angesprochen werden (Nein, wir sind nicht in den USA, in Deutschland ist Trinkgeld eine Nettigkeit und keine Pflicht). Das wird gegeben oder nicht, das sollte im Ermessen des Kunden nicht des Herstellers liegen (die Höhe des TG erst recht) wenn hier schon welche auf den RL-Vergleich pochen.
Aber naja wahrscheinlich vermarktet sich "Gebühren" nicht wie "freiwilliges TG wird gefordert".


----------



## Battlecattle (27. Juli 2009)

StrangeFabs schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung es sollte sich mal der Begriff "Gebühren" im Handelschannel einbürgern, Trinkgeld sollte nicht gefordert oder angesprochen werden (Nein, wir sind nicht in den USA, in Deutschland ist Trinkgeld eine Nettigkeit und keine Pflicht). Das wird gegeben oder nicht, das sollte im Ermessen des Kunden nicht des Herstellers liegen (die Höhe des TG erst recht) wenn hier schon welche auf den RL-Vergleich pochen.
> Aber naja wahrscheinlich vermarktet sich "Gebühren" nicht wie "freiwilliges TG wird gefordert".



100% /sign


Und "kostenlos +Mats&TG" sehe ich mindestens einmal die Stunde, da bräuchte Polen nicht mal den Schlagbaum zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doncalzone (27. Juli 2009)

Ganz klarer Fall!

ZEIT IST GOLD

Jemand möchte eine Dienstleistung von mir und meint gegen Mats für lau? Nicht mit mir. Meine Zeit gibt es nciht geschenkt. 

Gildenmitglieder ist eine sache aber wenn jeder Spieler auf unserem Server so denken würde und alles umsonst haben wollte würde ich nichts anderes machen wie Glyphen, herstellen, Tränke, Munition oder Verzauberungen.

Allein die Zeit, von den Kosten red ich besser erst gar nicht, die jeder von uns in seinen Beruf reingesteckt hat sollte jedem von uns ein paar Gold wert sein. Ganz nebenbei skillt sich Verzauberung auch nicht auf 450 und gratis schon gar nicht.


----------



## Myrical (27. Juli 2009)

Ich zahle auch gern ein TG und bekomme für meine Dienstleistung auch welches, 
schon allein weil ich der Meinung bin das ich ebendso viel Arbeit und Zeit in meinen Beruf gesteckt habe es hochzuskillen 
wie andere, Seltene Rezepte oder Dropps zu bekommen, und wenn dann die Leute auch noch hilfsbereit / nett sind gibts auch mal mehr als 5g.


----------



## StrangeFabs (27. Juli 2009)

Doncalzone schrieb:


> Ganz klarer Fall!
> 
> ZEIT IST GOLD
> 
> ...


Am Ende sollte es für dich trotzdem niemals selbstverständlich sein (es gibt auch Leute die das Skillen eines Berufs und das Farmen der Mats als Teil des Spielspasses sehen und nicht als Kosten) und du solltest immer darauf aufmerksam machen, dass deine Dienste etwas kosten und wieviel.
Ich finds vollkommen Okay, wenn du das so siehst und machst. Aber wenn du deine "Dienstleistung" anbietest solltest du sie auch offen bepreisen (ansonsten -> Wettbewerbsverzerrung!). Wenn du das schon so machst ist das gut (aber nach meinen Erfahrungen bezweifel ich das, entschuldige) und ich wollte eigentlich nur noch mal drauf hinweisen - *für alle*.

Ich hoffe ganz inständig dass man nicht bald auf Angebote wie "Biete mein [Beruf x] an" mit "Wieviel verlangst du für [Gegenstand Y], hab die Mats dabei" antworten muss. Dann müsst ich die Berufe auf meinen Alts neu verteilen um mich selbst zu versorgen :/


----------



## marcloker (27. Juli 2009)

gerdmobach schrieb:


> _So liebe Community und damit das hier einmal richtig durch diskutiert werden kann eine kleine bitte vorweg.
> Unterlasst es Beleidigend zu werden andere Poster mit mimimis zu nerven oder Unsachichliches zu posten.Davon gibt es schon genug in anderen Beiträgen zu lesen.Ebenso können wir uns die Diskusion sparen ob der Handelschannel auch für den Handel da ist.Auch das gerede darüber was ausser dem Anbieten von Berufen / Tätigkeiten im /2 zu lesen ist gehört hier nicht hin.Es geht ums Trinkgold und um nichts anderes.Danke fürs Verständnisss und viel Spass beim Lesen und Posten in dieser Gesprächsrunde._




ich finde es ehrlich gesagt VIEL trauriger das mittlerweile hinter jedem post stehen muss das bitte nicht geflamet werden soll... es ist schade zu sehen das in einem forum nicht mehr vernümftig diskutiert werden kann...


zum thema.....

ich denke das problem bei der sache ist ganz einfach es es IMMER jemanden geben wird der es umsonst macht. deshalb ist tg immer so ne sache.


----------



## Alucaard (27. Juli 2009)

Wurde ja hier schon oft geschrieben jede Tätigkeit die einen Zeitaufwand darstellt und dem Hersteller auch Aufwand gekostet bin ich sehr gern bereit Trinkgeld zu geben.
Natürlich sehe ich das auch sehr gerne bei meinen Chars weil es halt selbstverständlich sein sollte.

Das da immer wieder welche dazwischen kommen die meinen sie wären die größten und bräuchten nix zu zahlen weil sie ja das non plus ultra darstelln sollte bzw. ist bei jedem schon vorgekommen aber das regelt man einfach in dem man das vorher abklärt und das hergestellte solang zurückhält bis der Goldbetrag drin ist.
Auf Ignore setzen wegen fehlenden TG ist einfach lächerlich und kindisch man brauch ja nicht für jemanden etwas herstelln bzw. wenn man das nicht vorher abklärt hat man selber schuld.

Die einzige Ausnahme wo Trinkgeld verpönnt ist sind Gildenkollegen oder Leute die auf der Friendslist sind weil man mit diesen Leute in der Regel sehr viel Zeit verbringt und es sich da immer rechnet noch etwas freundlicher zu sein als beim ganzen rest.


----------



## Zhumira (27. Juli 2009)

Ich selbst verlang nie TG.. Wenn mir jemand was gibt lehn ich es nicht ab aber direkt verlangen würd ichs nich^^ Andersrum frag ich jedesma was derjenige der mir was herstellt, wieviel er denn bekommt und da kommts auf die Antwort an was er bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Einem "Das was du für angemessen siehst" geb ich mehr als demjenigen der mit 'Fixpreisen' kommt - is mir persönl. sympathischer.


----------



## CP9 (27. Juli 2009)

ich für meinen teil gebe immer ein tg, und das is auch nicht zu knapp denk ich.
erwarten tuh ich eigentlich auch eins, da ich ja auch irgendwie zu gold kommen möchte. allerdings lehne ich dankend ein tg ab, wenn ich zum beispiel in einem herstellungsberuf einen skillpunkt bekomm oder so. das bringt mich schließlich auch weiter.

ich frage allerdings nie nach einem tg, da vertrau ich auf die anderen spieler, und bisher hatte ich damit noch nie schlechte erfahrungen.

mfg, Cp9


----------



## Battlecattle (27. Juli 2009)

CP9 schrieb:


> erwarten tuh ich eigentlich auch eins, da ich ja auch irgendwie zu gold kommen möchte.




Um "an Gold zu kommen" gibt es dailies...
Klar das Rezept selber kostet auch, aber von jedem 10G Tg (leider mittlerweile bei uns auf dem Server fast üblich) zu verlangen ist meiner Meinung nur dreist. Das du ein TG ablehnst wenn Du damit skillst, finde ich allerdings löblich. Leider gibt es sowas viel zu selten...


----------



## Sibanti (27. Juli 2009)

TG Nein, 
eine Hand wäscht die andere ist meine Devise, ich helfe Jemandem, mir hilft Jemand.
Es ist ein Spiel, das von vielen überbewertete Gold, wird nicht erarbeitet, sondern erspielt, fällt fast nebenbei ab. 
Einzig und allein, wenn jemand etwas gefertigt haben will, muß er die Materialien ranschaffen. Wobei ich keine Massenanfertigung mitmache. Wieso soll ich da für 3-4 Mausklicks Gold verlangen.  Kommt dann noch so weit, das ein Magier für ein paar Kekse in der Ini, Gold haben will, der Tank will Gold fürs Tanken usw. 

Für ein Spiel wird das Gold in WOW einfach zu überbewertet, schon fast wie im realen Leben, einfach Sinnfrei. Ist wohl die Gier vieler Spieler die sie im RL nicht ausleben können und das doppelt und dreifach im Spiel nachholen. Was soll ich mit einem super Mount für 10000 Gold nur weil es geil aussieht, LOL, das Gold gebe ich dann lieber für Repkosten aus, die ich mir mit viel spass erfarmt habe.


----------



## morpheus9719 (27. Juli 2009)

Also,

manche versteh ich hier nicht, es geht ja hier um "Berufe" und sowas wird halt entlohnt lasst es hier als TG bezeichnen jeder der ein Beruf gelernt hat hat viel zeit darin investiert und auch Gold, also ist es doch selbstverständlich das er dafür was verlangen kann, jede Dienstleistung muß bezahlt werden. Und wenn ich dann lese von wegen die müßen dann nur Juwedaylie machen oder so auch das kostet zeit und das Hochskillen war auch sehr zeitintensiv, es kann sich ja jeder selbst 5 chars auf 80 spielen damit er kein Tg mehr zahlen muß, aber es geht hier ja in erster Linie noch um ein RS, also bleibt ein Beruf ein Beruf und der muß auch entlohnt werden, wem das nicht passt kann ja auf die Leistungen verzichten und sehen wie weit der damit kommt. Ich kann auf jeden fall nicht zum Juwe hier um de ecke gehen und sagen die Ringe hätte ich gern geschenkt weil sie haben doch nur ein wennig dran rumgepfeilt das war doch nicht aufwendig.

Mfg

Morph


----------



## Morélia (27. Juli 2009)

Ich finde Trinkegeld "verlangen" kann man nicht, wie schon oft erwähnt, sonst wäre es kein Trinkgeld sondern eben ein Lohn o.ä.!

Zu den Frage: Ich gebe gerne Trinkgeld, verlange aber nie welches. Ob ichs nehme, wenn man es mir geben will kommt auf die Person an, die etwas von mir möchte, also Höflichkeit, Umganston etc pp. 
Auch Portale mach ich meist umsonst. Es sei denn der 10te steht irgendwann vor mir, dann hat er Pech, da nehm ich dann auch irgendwann das TG an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fraudani (27. Juli 2009)

morpheus9719 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich kann auf jeden fall nicht zum Juwe hier um de ecke gehen und sagen die Ringe hätte ich gern geschenkt weil sie haben doch nur ein wennig dran rumgepfeilt das war doch nicht aufwendig.




Sorry, aber das ist mal ein übler Vergleich. Dem Juwe um die Ecke bringst Du auch nicht irgendwelches Material mit, das er dann mit einem Klick zum Endprodukt verarbeitet. Bei dem zahlst Du das Material, die Arbeitsstunden (die bei dieser Art Handwerk schon mal recht hoch werden können) und anteilig noch seine Ladenmiete und die Verkäufer, die den ganzen Tag dumm im Laden stehen und auf Kundschaft warten, die dann professionell und zuvorkommend beraten und bedient werden will. 

Beim Juwe im Spiel kriegst Du die Ringe auch nicht geschenkt. Du besorgst das Material und beanspruchst seine Fähigkeit, daraus Ringe herzustellen, sowie die Zeit es auch zu tun. Dass man ihn dafür entlohnt, ist durchaus angemessen, weil er sich für Dich Zeit nimmt und eine Dienstleistung erbringt. Die ist allerdings so gering, dass es meiner Ansicht nach unverschämt ist dafür Trinkgeld in Höhe von 20 Gold zu verlangen. Hofft er auf Trinkgeld, muss er das dem Kunden überlassen, ob und wieviel ihm die Arbeit wert ist. Möchte er eine feste Summe für seine Dienstleistung, soll er das auch so benennen und nicht Trinkgeld zum Festpreis verlangen.


----------



## Valnir_Kamui (27. Juli 2009)

trinkgeld verlangen geht gar nicht. ziemlich unhöflich.

ich suche mir immer crafter und gebe so 20gold trinkgeld, Harte arbeit verdient Lohn.


----------



## Cysiaron (27. Juli 2009)

es gibt zwei situationen: eine innerhalb der gilde und jene im handelschannel.

ich bin juwelier, und wenn ich im /2 sehe, dass jmd. nen juwe sucht, dann poste ich mein buch, und sage, dass ich 5 g BEZAHLUNG verlange.

ganz anders läuft es in der gilde.
dort wird gemeckert, sollte sich jemand erdreißten, tg geben zu wollen.
ein scharlachrubin kostet im AH 50 gold? kein problem, ich verkaufe sie in der gilde für 30.
ne runenbeschriebene kugel kostet im AH 1k gold?
die gildenbank verkauft sie mir für 650.
in einer sich unterstützenden gemeinschaft kommt man völlig ohne tg aus.
unser TG besteht darin, dass wir die gildenbank mit allem brauchbaren füllen, denn wir nutzen es gemeinsam bei unseren raids.


----------



## StrangeFabs (27. Juli 2009)

morpheus9719 schrieb:


> Also,
> 
> manche versteh ich hier nicht, es geht ja hier um "Berufe" und sowas wird halt entlohnt lasst es hier als TG bezeichnen jeder der ein Beruf gelernt hat hat viel zeit darin investiert und auch Gold, also ist es doch selbstverständlich das er dafür was verlangen kann, jede Dienstleistung muß bezahlt werden. Und wenn ich dann lese von wegen die müßen dann nur Juwedaylie machen oder so auch das kostet zeit und das Hochskillen war auch sehr zeitintensiv, es kann sich ja jeder selbst 5 chars auf 80 spielen damit er kein Tg mehr zahlen muß, aber es geht hier ja in erster Linie noch um ein RS, also bleibt ein Beruf ein Beruf und der muß auch entlohnt werden, wem das nicht passt kann ja auf die Leistungen verzichten und sehen wie weit der damit kommt. Ich kann auf jeden fall nicht zum Juwe hier um de ecke gehen und sagen die Ringe hätte ich gern geschenkt weil sie haben doch nur ein wennig dran rumgepfeilt das war doch nicht aufwendig.
> 
> ...


Ohman was für ein schlechter Vergleich mit dem Juwelier. 1. Bringst du die Edelsteine nicht mit 2. Muss der nicht nur 2 Mausklicks machen und hat den Stein geschliffen. Der hat AUFWAND und Materialkosten - das ist was er bezahlt bekommt. Würdest du ihm auch 1000&#8364; geben wenn du ihm einen Rohdiamant gibst den er in eine Schleifmaschine legt, einen Knopf drückt und dir einen Ring gibt der am Ende nach 10 Sekudnen dabei rauskommt?
(Btw: Inschriften und Ingi, Inschriften *höchstens* Kosten für die Schriftrollen, Ingi is ja eh nicht gefragt..aber bisher immer für Mats. Höchstens Titanstahl-CDs verkaufen, aber das hat nichts mit TG zu tun)


----------



## Morélia (27. Juli 2009)

Cysiaron schrieb:


> es gibt zwei situationen: eine innerhalb der gilde und jene im handelschannel.



Wir _hatten_ mal einen Magier in der Gilde, der wollte innerhalb eines Gildenraids Gold für Kekse haben (nichtmal nen Tisch, "nur" gezauberte).
Ich sag da mal nix weiter zu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Punkrawk (27. Juli 2009)

also ich finde tg wirklich voll in ordnung. ob die bezeichnung nun stimmt oder es lieber lohn heißen sollte is doch nun wirklich egal. es gehört halt für mich zu einem rpg dazu, dass man auch berufliche leistungen bezahlt. über die höhe kann man natürlch streiten. wenn einer nach meinung des interessierten käufers zu viel verlangt, sollte er sich halt nen anderen verkäufer suchen.

mfg punkrawk


----------



## ZAM (27. Juli 2009)

Thread ist zu. 

Man kann Meinungsverschiedenheiten und Erklärungen auch ohne persönliche/herablassende Angriffe vornehmen. Die hier zahlreich ausgeführte Ausdruckweise weit über dem Rand der Netiquette hat HIER und in einem weiteren Thread überhand genommen. Die entsprechende(n) Person(en) darf/dürfen sich zum letzten mal verwarnt fühlen.


----------

